# A Dawnforge Legend Storyhour (Chapter 7 started on May 27th)



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

_The basic premise of the story begins in the city of *Seaward*, and will deal with some conspiracies.  The basic enemies will be the Black Circle and the northern hordes of the humanoids and other nastiness, with a rather mundane beginning.  This is the starting cast, and th story will actually center on Dais at first, but build from there.

Oh and this is not an acual game, but I will have stats for the main people and all that.  Just an exercise in written prose, within a game setting with characters that will grow, and all that   It is an experiment of sorts.  I doubt it will be all that enjoyable but unlike my Midnight game can't die due to lack of players  so please enjoy..._

_Updated Characters with their stats... story will follow with some introduction of course   32 point buy was used, with standard rules, using the Core Books and both *Dawnforge* and *Age of Legend*_

*Dais (Male Lowlander Fighter 1 Neutral Good):* CR 1; STR 18, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 12; HD 1d10+2 (HP 12); BAB +1; FORT +4, REF +2, WILL +0; AC 17 (+2 DEX, +4 Armor, +1 Shield), Flat-Footed 15, Touch 12; Initiative +6; Attack +7 melee (Longsword 1d8+4 19-20/x2), +4 ranged (Light Crossbow 1d8 19-20/x2); Move 20 ft.; Skills- Climb (4) +8/+3, Swim (4) +8, Craft Artwork (4) +4; Feats- Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus Longsword, Quick Draw; Languages- Common, Anderlar; Racial Talents- Ironwall (Longsword, Spear, Light Crossbow); Racial Transformations- None; SQ- Lowlander Traits; Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Longsword, Light Crossbow, 20 bolts, Dagger, Scale Mail, Light Steel Shield, Uniform, Traveler’s Clothes, Backpack, 30 GP 

Brash young soldier from Ironwall, with an uncharted destiny and a penchant for meeting the wrong people at the right time.  He is a good person, and is naïve and wants to see the good in everyone, and is the most likely person to try and save an enemy, if only because there may be some good in that person.

Dais is average height and has a lean build with dark hair that touches his shoulders.  He has a young slim face, and strong gray eyes which burn with his youth and idealism.  He truly believes that good can triumph over all evils in the world.  His greatest dream is to become a hero like his brother Baile.

*Lain (Female Night Elf Rogue 1 Chaotic Good):* CR 1; STR 12, DEX 18, CON 10, INT 14, WIS 14, CHA 10; HD 1d6 (HP 6); BAB +0; FORT +0, REF +6, WILL +2; AC 16 (+4 DEX, +2 Armor), Flat-Footed 12, Touch 14; Initiative +4; Attack +1 melee (Kukri 1d4+1 18-20/x2), +4 ranged (Shortbow 1d6 x3); Move 30 ft.; Skills- Balance (4) +8, Climb (4) +5, Decipher Script (4) +6, Disable Device (4) +6, Hide (4) +10, Listen (4) +6, Move Silently (4) +10, Open Locks (4) +8, Sleight of Hand (4) +8, Spot (4) +6; Feats- Stealthy; Languages- Common, Elven, Anderlar, Sylvan; Racial Talents- Unusual Stealth; Racial Transformations- None; SQ- Night Elf Traits, SR 1, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding; Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Kukri, Shortbow, 20 arrows, Leather Armor, Backpack, Traveling Clothes, Thieves’ Tools, 40 GP 

Capricious, and dishonest, Lain lives her life on the edge.  A petty street thief, surviving off the scraps of the city, she has eked out a good living for herself far from the lands of her people.  She arrived in Seaward nearly fifteen years ago, fleeing persecution from the dawn elves.  She hates that her people are involved in a civil war and tries to steer clear of it, wishing that it would end so maybe one day she could go home, but until that time comes she just enjoys herself.

Lain has a lithe curvy build with smooth ebon skin and a bright smile.  Her eyes are silver just like the silken strands of her hair, which she wears short, around her face.  She usually carries a permanent smirk on her face, and is always dressed for mobility.

*Thane (Male Trueborn Disciple 1 Lawful Good):* CR 1; STR 10, DEX 10, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 18, CHA 16; HD 1d8+2 (HP 10); BAB +0; FORT +4, REF +0, WILL +6; AC 15 (+4 Armor, +1 Shield), Flat-Footed 15, Touch 10; Initiative +4; Attack +0 melee (Heavy Mace 1d8 x2), +0 ranged; Move 20 ft.; Skills- Concentration (4) +6, Diplomacy (2) +5, Heal (4) +8, Knowledge Religion (4) +5, Spellcraft (2) +3; Feats- Improved Initiative, Favored Disciple; Languages- Common, King’s Tongue, Celestial; Racial Talents- Divine Mastery*; Racial Transformations- None; SQ- Trueborn Traits, Intercession 1/day, Divine Spells, Spell DC 14+Spell Level; Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Heavy Mace, Scale Mail, Light Wooden Shield, Disciple’s Robes, Divine Focus, Pack Mule “Jake”, Supplies, 17 GP

Spells Prepared- 0th (Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink); 1st (Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Protection From Evil) 

_*Extra First Level Spell Slot_

A pious disciple, Thane shows promise to his brethren, and favor of his chosen Immortal.  He is a gentle soul, and much prefers words to action, and is not the kind to embark on adventuring indeed, he is much happier in his enclave then traipsing about trying to right wrongs forcefully.  But it seems fate has a different path in mind for Thane.

Thane is short, and an unimposing figure.  He is bald, by choice, and wears a long dark robe.  He does not carry any weapons though he is trained in their use, he just does not travel about armed unless he must.  His eyes are dark and filled with wisdom, but he is not overly prideful, though he can be a coward at times.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

*Prologue*

_Of course there is no formula for success except perhaps an unconditional acceptance of life and what it brings.

- Arthur Rubenstein_

Delightful music filtered through the wooden floor, up into the large spacious chamber.  A single large bed dominated the chamber, with an oaken nightstand, which was draped with fruits and a copper cup lying on its side.  Wine bled out over the table onto the wooden floor, in a slow rhythmic pattern.  

Soft laughter filled the room, as two figures in the flickering darkness entwined themselves in passion.  Hushed whispers in the dark, soft sounds of skin against skin, mixed with the gallant music from below, created a pounding rhythm that filled the room.

As the two lovers reached the zenith of their passion, a soft sound rushed through the room, and then there was only the gallant music from below.  No harsh breathes of passion, only the soft music remained as one lover freed herself from the limp body.  

She smiled in the darkness, quite pleased with her handiwork, and stabbed the blade still tucked into her hand, into the corpse’s back.  Her form was squat, and muscular the very essence of dwarf beauty, feminine yet powerful.

Once she was pleased that the dwarf lord lay dead, she began to search the room, her form already shifting to that of a tall lean woman, with several scars along her body.  Her fingers were deft and fine, and were nimble as she searched through the various packs and bags that the dwarf lord had so carefully left strewn about the room.

She smiled as she found what she needed. 

Three months of planning had finally paid off, and her masters would be pleased at the chaos she was about to sew.  Within moments the window swung open and the assassin was off into the night with her prize…


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

*Chapter 1 - Part 1*

Skilled fingers guided the quill over the paper in quick, yet deliberate strokes, with each stroke forming an image of the city that surrounded the artist.  The city of Seaward, dominated by old organic looking structures erected by the druids some time ago.  It was the crown jewel of Anderland, a constant reminder of the struggle and the sacrifice the men of Anderland had faced and overcome in their rise to prominence.

But to Dais it was a city of wonders, a far cry from his early years in the fortress city of Ironwall.  The multitudes of people, of foreigners, and natives alike and the sites were quite breathtaking.  Where Ironwall was built for function and defense, Seaward had the gracious curves of beauty and style of a spoiled aristocrat.  Dais’ fingers deftly guided the quill over the parchment as he tried to capture the aesthetics of the city and its inhabitants.

“You should have been an artisan, Dais,” the gruff voice replied as a larger soldier sat next to the artistic lowlander.   The man was Uric, a fellow soldier and a good man, if a bit too self-indulgent for his own good.

“You jest,” Dais laughed, brushing his mahogany brown hair from hi face, “I do this only for fun.  There is no way I could make this a worthwhile profession.”

Uric placed his large hands on Dais’ shoulder, “Well you must do something, I heard from the others that you have decided to end your tour here in Seaward, and you won’t be returning home with us to Ironwall.”

Dais shrugged, “I don’t want to spend my whole life as a soldier, I want to be a hero, like my brother, I want to do something exciting.  Something more exciting then escorting haughty diplomats, I want to do something that matters.”

“You just want an early grave is all it looks like to me,” Uric replied smugly, “your banking on a fool’s errand, good men die for nothing, trying to be heroes.  At last as a soldier you die for a cause.”

“You don’t understand,” Dais countered, with calm indifference.

“Stubborn, you won’t budge, well at least let me buy you a drink before you start your new life,” Uric laughed, as he stood trying to lighten the mood.

“You make it sound like we will never meet again, Uric,” Dais replied still sketching away, “go ahead I will catch up, I want to finish this while its all fresh in my mind.”

“Don’t take too long, Dais,” Uric added with a shake of his head and walked don the broad busy avenue here others were passing.  It was busy, with people moving to and fro without any rhyme or reason.  The masses were always in motion it seems, never taking a moment to slow down and admire the beauty that had become just another part of scenery.

Dais placed the final stroke, and sighed.  It was like the closing of a chapter in his life, albeit a fairly short and dull chapter, but a chapter nonetheless.  He had no idea what the future had in store for him, or what would become of him…

But destiny it seemed had a plan for Dais.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

*Chapter 1 - Part 2*

The sun was setting, and the glittering flecks of gold danced on the waves of the Goldspring Sea, shimmered in the waning light.  Dais paused to admire the sight, his breath taken aback by the beauty of the scene.  

Of course his admiration for the beautiful sunset was disturbed by the sharp hue and cry of a scrambling merchant, trying to move his large bulk after a far slimmer and smaller night elf that easily weaved through the crowd with ease.

The merchant cried, “Thief!  Thief!  She stole my purse!”

Dais shook his head, and without another thought gave chase to the nimble night elf, keeping pace much better then the portly merchant who gave up in exasperation.  Dais was not as nimble as the lithe night elf, but his stride was longer and what he lacked in grace he made up for in raw strength.

The night elf glanced over her shoulder, and cracked a wry grin as she turned sharply into an alley.  But her smile quickly diminished as she came to a halting stop.  The alleyway was a dead-end, filled with refuse and a lone beggar singing to no one in particular.

Dais paused in the only way out of the alley, with a knowing look.  He stepped forward, “Okay I don’t want to hurt you,” using the Common tongue, “just hand me back the purse, alright?”

The night elf smiled, her face was slim and her smile was perfect.  She was a small figure, being an elf, but proportionate and beautiful.  Her silvery hair was worn short, and her elfin ears pointed outwards, like daggers.  She thought on his request and replied in perfect Anderlar, “How about no?  He stole from me first, with his outrageous price gouging!”

Dais blinked, “You speak… you can speak Anderlar?”

“No, I use that one phrase for kicks, it’s all I know honest, idiot,” she responded once again in Anderlar.

“Idiot?  Harsh words from a thief,” Dais scowled.

“If the boot fits,” the night elf smiled walking forward.

“Hey, don’t turn this around on me, you’re the thief, and I am taking you in!” Dais stated, though he unconsciously backed up one step.

The night elf stopped right in front of Dais and spoke in a sultry tone, “Then arrest me,” she offered her hands, “turn me in, but I promise you, that merchant got what was coming to him.  He is a cheat and a swindler, and all he does is think about how to make himself richer.”

“That does not give you the right to steal from him,” Dais sighed.

“Why not?  He is stealing from us, so I am just taking back what is rightfully mine, just in a more direct manner.  Instead of smiling and gouging you with my outrageous prices, I just take it.  By the way, my name is Lain, remember it,” she said with a whimsical flourish.

“Dais…” he paused, looking frustrated, “Hey!  I don’t care about your name you are confusing me!  Your trying to make me all mixed up, well it won’t work, your coming with me!”

“Well Dais, it has been fun, but I think,” she sauntered past him, “it is time for me to leave, but I just know we will have another stirring, intellectual debate another day,” she winked.

Dais spun his heels, “Wait!” he placed his hand on her shoulder, “you can’t just leave, you are a thief!  I can’t let you go,” he looked around for the merchant, “just give me the money and we can all it even, okay?”

“Oh so I see what is going on, you’re going to rob the thief, and keep the money for yourself huh?  Is that it?  And here I thought you were an honest man,” she sniffled.

“What!” Dais shouted in surprise, “I am not trying to rob you, I am trying to return the money!”

“You want to rob me!” Lain raised her voice loud enough for several citizens to hear and take notice.  She smiled inwardly as the crowd started to form a semi-circle around the two of them.

“No!” Dais cried, “I don’t want to… hey you robbed that merchant, I am just trying to return the money!”

“But its my money,” she whimpered back, “I need this money for my mother, and my four brothers,” she sniffled.

Dais scowled, although his anger was quickly crushed under the embarrassment of the stares and gawks of the growing crowd.   Just as he wanted to crawl into a hole and disappear he hit upon an idea, “Alright, well I am sorry, I don’t want to rob you, I just want to help.  Let’s get this money to your family and I will even escort you.  Again I am sorry, Lain for the misunderstanding.”

Lain’s smug grin, shrank, “Okay, thank you, Dais,” she choked the words out.

Dais smiled and offered his arm, “Shall we?”

Lain accepted the gesture, “Sure,” and the two walked away from the dispersing crowd.  Lain whispered to Dais through clenched teeth, “You do know I am not going to turn this money in right?”

“I know,” Dais replied, “but until you do, you are stuck with me.”

Lain cursed in Elven, and then spoke softly in Anderlar, “Why do you care, its not your money?”

“It isn’t right to steal from people, even if this merchant is a bad man, there are better ways of seeking justice, Lain,” Dais replied.

“You are so nai-” she paused as a man crawled his way out of an alley only to collapse at the couple’s feet.  He was thin, with long lanky legs, and dark swabs of clothes stained red with blood, his own blood.  A trail of blood lead off into the alley, and a single bolt was lodged in the man’s back.

Dais knelt down, “By the immortals,” he gently turned the man on his side, the man’s blood sticking to his hands as he tried to staunch the bleeding.

Lain almost bolted but seeing the human show compassion for the wounded stranger stayed her hand.  She watched as the darkness of night loomed.  Her keen ears picking up movement in the alley that the human just was not sensitive enough to sense.

She whispered in Anderlar, “Someone is in the alley…”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

*Chapter 1 - Part 3*

“Huh?” was all that Dais could get out before a bolt lodged itself into his arm.  He screamed in pain, but had enough wits to draw his longsword.  The blade was sharp and clean, the mark of a disciplined soldier, although the blade itself was relatively plain in appearance.  Dais cursed himself though; he wore no armor, and did not have his shield handy either and he did not know how many attackers there were as he scanned the alley for his attacker.

Lain on the other hand dove out of the way, just to the right of the entrance, and drew her kukri, secreted away under her cloak on her hip.  She peered back don the alley and spotted the ‘assassin’ trying to load his crossbow, and grinned.  She spoke to Dais, “There is only one, male, and he is reloading… go!”

Dais jumped to his feet ignoring the pain, and rushed into the alley.  He spotted the assassin crouched behind an old rotting barrel.  He wore a long dark robe, and a sash across the lower half of his face.  His eyes grew large as Dais tried to bring his blade down on the assassin, and he raised his crossbow to defend himself, the sturdy weapon deflected the attack as he tossed it aside and drew a thin bladed scimitar, weaving it back and forth.

Dais gritted his teeth, and clenched his blade in both hands, as the assassin slashed back at Dais cutting a neat line along the young soldier’s arm as the young soldier tried to use his blade in defense.  The young soldier gave the assassin ground as his blade spun upwards, but the assassin was more skilled than he let on as he parried the attack.

But like a shadow Lain dashed by Dais, flanking the assassin with a wink to Dais, “You didn’t think I would abandon you, did you?” her kukri flashed quickly piercing the dark clothes and drawing blood as it struck deep into the assassin’s vitals.

The assassin slashed again at Dais trying to keep an eye on Lain, but his painful wound, and the sudden realization that he was facing two opponents overwhelmed him.  Dais followed the easily batted away attack by running the assassin through.  The assassin gurgled for a moment, dropping his blade, and then fell to his knees.  Dais raised his foot and kicked the thug off his blade; he fell back with a spray of blood and gore.

Lain made a face, “So I guess you know how to use that after all, I guess you are good for something.”

“What?” Dais clenched his teeth, wincing at the pain in his arm, “I was a soldier in the service of Ironwall for two years; I know how to fight!”

Lain nodded as she started rifling through the gear that the assassin had.  She picked up the scimitar, “I bet I could sell this for at least ten gold coins, not bad quality either, unless you want it of course?”

“Huh, hey, wait a second, what about the victim, don’t you even care?” he glanced to the dying man, laying in the street, he had crawled a little further but was now not moving.

“Sure let me fill my pockets first, though,” she winked, as Dais rushed back to the man’s side.  Dais examined the man, but he was dead, clutched in his hand was an object wrapped in silk, stained with his blood, as he unwrapped the silk object.  A faceted gem of shimmering green, spilled out into his waiting palms, it sparkled in the waning sunlight, and immediately caught the eye of Lain.

“Oh my, now that is a find,” she finished searching the assassin’s corpse and walked back slowly towards Dais, keeping her eye firmly on the gem.  It was nearly the size of his clenched fist, and flawless.

“Its important is what it is, he probably died for it, maybe we should show this to the local authorities,” Dais replied with an earnest and serious tone.

Lain laughed, but it slowly eased to uncomfortable silence, “You are serious, huh?”

“Yes, this man is dead, and I bet it is because of this gem, I think we should turn this over to someone with more expertise then us,” Dais sighed, wrapping the gem up.

Lain pouted, “Can I at least touch it, before you wrap it up…” she sighed in frustration.

“No, you’re a thief remember,” Dais replied with a mocking grin, then went serious, “we should drag these bodies to the city guard, right?” he asked Lain.

Lain blinked, “No way, I am not dealing with the city guard, lets drag this guy into the alley, he is a thug anyway, he works for one of the gangs in this district,” she says gesturing the corpse with the bolt in it.

“And I trust you would know all about low life scum,” he added, before closing his eyes, “I am sorry that was uncalled for, you helped me.  I thank you, Lain.”

Lain opened her mouth for a nasty response but paused, “Wow… you really mean that, huh?” she blushed slightly, as she drug the corpse into the alley.  She dusted her hands off, as she finished, “And yes I do know about some of the low life scum here in Seaward, and this guy ran with a group calling themselves the Black Gulls, if he had his hands on that gem, then I bet the previous owner is probably dead.”

“So why not go to the guards then?” Dais asked earnestly, his hand on his bloody arm, which was now only a dull throbbing, and not so much a sharp stab of pain.

“Simple, well simple for two reasons.  One, I am not on good terms with them, a misunderstanding really.  And two, the guards are run by the city, but many of them garnish their purses with money from Thule the Red, one of the most ruthless men in Seaward.  With the guard in his back pocket, he can do whatever he likes.”

“Oh.”

“Look let's get you to a temple and get that wound healed, I know a place close by run by honest folks, we can get what you need there, alright?” Lain replied with a smile.

“Alright,” he followed Lain with a sigh, “well thank you again, Lain.  After the temple we can return the money you stole…”

Lain sighed, “I hope you are kidding…"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

*Chapter 2 - Part 1*

A cool evening breeze wafted through the temple, carrying the sweet aroma of the incense that burned throughout the small temple to Alharra, the Immortal patron of the Trueborn of Kingsmarch.  The temple was circular in shape with a domed top, painted in bright colors of fire and the sun.  On the floor was the face of the immortal, shaped by various pieces of tiles, into the loving face of a woman of serene otherworldly beauty.

On one side of the structure opposite of the main entrance of the temple, sat a fountain that bubbled clear water that was daily blessed by the disciples that tended to the small temple.  In the waning light of day a single young disciple was tending to the grounds, busy sweeping away the errant dust that had filtered in during the daylight hours.  Another long day of proselytizing to the unwashed masses of Seaward, all for the will of his devotion had come and gone for the young disciple, and the journey that had begun with so much zeal and enthusiasm was soon becoming a stifling prison of boredom and minutiae.  Perhaps it was for the best though, it was not as if he was suited for a life of excitement and adventure.  He was very cautious by nature, and small of frame, and not all hat dashing by any means, he was unremarkable for a trueborn and for his part he enjoyed being just another face in the crowd.

Perhaps he was bored, but he enjoyed a life of silent anonymity as much s he would like to complain about it.  The disciple smiled, and smoothed out his robe, as he finished sweeping and looked about the clean and orderly temple, and was quite pleased with his work.

The disciple smiled dusting off his hands, “Thane, your work here is done,” he said aloud to himself, “now time for a warm meal, and my evening prayers.”

The disciple smiled, but his smile withered to a frown, as the doors behind him burst inward.  The hour was getting late for petitioners but it was his duty to make them welcome.  It was only when he turned and saw who was at the door did his face scrunch up in a scowl, and his mood truly worsen.  The night elf had returned.

Lain grinned, “Thane, old buddy, I told you I would be back one day,” she tossed a satchel of coins into his surprised grasp, “Twenty coins, you can count it, thanks again for letting me borrow it.”

“Borrow?  Borrow?  You stole this from me last time we met, and I told you never to return,” he sighed.

Dais couldn’t help but smirk despite the pain, “I see that your reputation proceeds you.”

Lain shot him a look, but then shrugged, “Look Thane I am sorry about last time, but my friend needs your help before his wound gets infected, could you heal him, please?”

The disciple thought over the words, and then motioned for Dais to come forward.  The young soldier obliged, while the disciple looked over the wound, it was not deep, and luckily the cut was fine and clean.  Dais winced at the pain, as the Thane looked it over.

“This wound would heal cleanly in time,” the trueborn replied.

“Sure, but we may not have that kind of time,” the night elf purred.

Dais blinked, “If it is money you need, a donation, I have a few coins, not much, but enough to afford some healing.”

“Please keep your money, Alharra be praised, and her will shall be done,” he murmured as he placed his hand on the soldier’s wound.  The disciple uttered words of incantation, and a yellow glow consumed his hand as it burned away the impurities in the wound, and it sealed under the divine power of Thane’s faith and piety.

Dais felt his arm go numb for a moment, before he felt the throbbing fade away to nothing.  The blood on his shirt remained, but the wound was gone, and with a thankful smile he turned to Thane, “Thank you, Master Thane.”

Thane blinked, “Master, oh please you grant me too much honor, I am but a novice.” 

“Well everything is good now, so we should be going, come along now,” Lain smiled sweetly, taking Dais by the hand.

Dais paused for a moment, “Wait, I want to ask him something.”

“Alright, hurry up,” she replied tapping her feet.

“What is it you wish to ask me?” Thane replied with a gentle smile.

“Have you ever,” he reached into his satchel and pulled out the bloody silk parcel, unwrapping it as he spoke, “seen this before?  We uh, sort of found it, and I want to return it to the owner if at all possible.”  Lain nearly choked at the young soldier’s words, rolling her eyes in frustration.

“I can’t say that I am familiar with this,” he replied somewhat shocked to see such an object so up close, “where did you find it,” darting a look to Lain, “or do I even want to know?”

The night elf frowned, “We didn’t steal it, well not really.  We found it on a dead thug, cut down by an assassin.  That is how my companion earned his injury,” she shrugged, “it’s the truth.  And now,” she choked the words out, “we wish to return it, to its rightful owner.”

“Alright, well perhaps I can hold it here, for you, for safekeeping,” the disciple said softly, “it may not be safe to carry it with you on the streets.”

Dais nodded and handed the parcel to Thane, “Be safe then, I will check on you in the morning while we try and sort out this mess.  I just hope this does not put you in danger.”

Lain blinked, but said nothing totally surprised that the young soldier just turned over a king’s ransom to a lowly temple of some foreign immortal who could are less about their troubles or ills.  But she could only sigh, as much as she wanted to smack Dais, he had a spark of honesty and goodness that was refreshing, after her many years of life.

Dais smiled, “All right, let’s go, I promised a friend I would meet him for drinks, and then we can do some more investigating,” walking towards the door.   Lain followed with less vigor, glancing a look back to Thane who simply winked as the two companions stepped back out into the streets.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

*Chapter 2 - Part 2*

“So do you think we can trust him?” Lain said aloud breaking the long silence between the two unlikely companions.  Lain didn’t like the silence, it was unnerving, and it made her uneasy.  

“Yes, he looks like an honest man, and you said it yourself.  The temple is run by honest folks, so what are you worried about,” he replied with a shrug as he turned down another busy avenue.

“Well good point, but I mean do you really trust people that much?”

Dais paused thinking, “Well no, but I mean I looked in his eyes, and he really looked like a good man,” he smiled seeing the familiar sign, “There we go, my friend should be inside, come one, I am late as it is.”

She sighed and followed, “Great, this sounds like fun.”

Dais glanced around the interior of the tavern, and recognized several of the faces, mostly fellow solders from Ironwall.  The greetings and cheers came in waves as Dais welcomed his friends, although many gave him an odd look for his company and the blood still on his shirt, he was at least among friends and familiar faces.  Lain felt visibly out of place, but smiled demurely, and just did her best to try and not stand out, not easy for a slim attractive night elf, in a tavern rife with dirty young and old men, but after a few harsh words in Anderlar, she managed to hold her own quite well.

Dais finally found a seat with Uric, “Well I made it,” he grinned.

“Aye, you did, though I had to wonder, you were taking far too long, I was about to just drown my sorrows all alone.  But I can see why you were distracted,” Uric grinned, gesturing to Lain as she played a drinking game with the rest of the Ironwall regulars.

Lain looked up to Dais and just laughed as she focused back on her game.  The young soldier choked on his drink, “Oh no, you got it all wrong, I am just escorting her until she turns some money back in that she stole.  Really that is it, it’s nothing” he shrugged.

“Oh, if you say so,” Uric laughed, “so how did your clothes get all bloody, or is that nothing as well?”

“I had a run-in with some of the local scum, thankfully Lain was there,” he motioned to the night elf, “and we were able to bring him down.  But in the process, stumbled upon a greater mystery.”

“By the Green Man, you think you’re on the start of some ‘adventure’?  Its that kind of thinking that leads a fool to an early but well-deserved grave,” Uric spat.

Dais sat in silence as he thought on Uric’s words.  He glanced to Lain as she laughed, and spoke with his old comrades, wondering why everything had happened as it did, but he could not make sense of it.  In the end, things had happened, and now it was duty to see it through, and make things right.  That is what a true hero did right?  He sighed finally, “I think it’s a worthy cause to at least look into.  Look, if you see my father tell him I am well alright?”

“If I see him?  Of course Dais, your family and mine are close, I will bring him your message, is there anything else you need me to do?”

“I think that is it,” he finished barely touching his pint of ale.

Uric smirked, “Alright, well I can’t say I am not going to miss you.  You’re on of the best soldiers I have seen in a long while; despite being a rookie.”

“Thanks.”

Uric smirked as Dais made his way to his room and gathered his things.  Rummaging though his pack and changing the bloody shirt out with a clean one, he sat with a sigh and looked over his sketches from the day.  He lit the lantern in the room, and began to sketch from memory, his charcoal scratched over the parchment in broad determined strokes.  His mind seemed to lose track of time as he focused on the sketch, it seemed to flow out of him, until Dais looked up and saw the door open, he nervously glanced around but saw no one else in the room till he felt a tapping from behind on his shoulder.

Dais leapt to his foot spinning, reaching for his sword in one swift motion, only to pause.  Stunned at seeing Lain standing behind him, with a mischievous smile.  She pouted, “Why did you stop drawing, it actually looked pretty good, and a wonderful likeness if I must say so, myself.”

“Huh,” he replied as finally looked at the sketch, and realized what he drew, “wow it does look like you, I really hadn’t noticed, I kind of just let my mind and hand wander.  I hope your not upset, it just kind of came to me with all the excitement we had today.”

“I think it’s lovely,” she flopped on the bed, devoid of any of her normal Elven grace and just lounged.  She rolled around on the bed, “A little hard, but not so bad, so am I sleeping here?”

“What!”

“Hey you bought me here, so obviously, I must be sleeping here till the morning,” she smirked, “I have to admit your pretty sly, that honest little boy act was very charming.”

“Huh?”

“You are trying to seduce me right?  With the artwork, and the room, and the…” she looked into Dais’ eyes and sighed, he truly was clueless and she just rolled over.  She spoke softly, “I am sorry I am just use to dealing with… nothing, lets get some sleep, I am sure tomorrow will be pretty busy.”

The young soldier smiled weakly, “Uh, okay.  I will sleep on the floor, you can have the bed,” although with her back to him, he couldn’t really tell if she was listening or asleep.  He shrugged, it had been a long day, and despite wanting to investigate more, there were no leads and sleep was sounding better with the moment.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

*Chapter 2 - Part 3*

*******************************************************

A resounding slap filled the chamber.  A whimper quickly followed as a rough looking thug, held a hand to his scarred face in the flickering candlelight.  A slim female figure stalked the gathering of men, six in all.  The woman had a scar across her face, and cold dark eyes, eyes that had seen death and reveled in its bloody beauty.

“So let me get this straight,” her voice was coarse and stern, “not only did you idiots lose the gem, but now Oliver is dead, along with Thedic.  I am not happy at these chain of events,” she scowled.

“Eh, we will find the gem, and Thedic was a fool as is, he probably got himself killed,” one of the men replied.

The woman seethed, “That gem means more to our client then our lives if we don’t find it, we are all dead, understood?”

“So what do you suggest Faith?” another man replied as he sharpened his scimitar, “we don’t have any leads on where the gem may be.”

“Then I suggest you start scouring the streets, and stop talking to me.  Where is the corpse?” Faith hissed.

“In the next room, we got both of them,” the man said standing and sheathing his scimitar.

“Good, then leave me, and don’t return unless you have the gem, or information on where it may be,” she responded with a narrowing of her eyes.

The men scattered quickly, as she walked into the next room, and found the two corpses lying on tables covered in bloody sheets.  She pulled the sheet from Oliver, a look of disgust growing across her face.  A fool and his greed were costing her operation dearly, and her masters would not be pleased until the artifact was in their hands.  She turned to Thedic and pulled his sheet back, and sighed, he had potential and now he had been cut down far too soon to be useful to her.  She grinned slightly; perhaps it was for the best, his promise and potential was not as deep as she had originally thought.

“Faith, ah good, you have gathered the bodies,” a figure spoke in Doppelganger, his features shrouded by a deep hood, and a dark robe which covered his feet as well.  

Faith froze, “Yes my master, but we have not found the Light of Korum,” she gulped in fear.

The figure sauntered into the room with a hiss of disapproval, “That is most unfortunate, Faith.  Your success hinges on retrieving that artifact,” he continued in Doppelganger.

“Of course, my master, we will have it soon, perhaps you can use your magic to speak with these dead fools, and glean any secrets that can aid us in finding the artifact,” Faith bowed her in deference.

The robed figure did not reply, as the room grew darker, and shadows began to loom.  Faith marveled as the shaper began to bend the magical energies of the world to his will, and a palpable evil filled the air, mixed with great and terrible divine forces.

Thedic’s corpse stirred before his eyes opened.  He sat up sharply and turned his head to look the fobbed figure in the eye.  The corpse said nothing as it silently stared at the dark shaper, an unblinking and unnerving stare.

“Who killed you?” the master spoke in the common tongue.

The corpse hissed slowly, “One was a man, like myself, he was young, and had the look of an Ironwall soldier.  The other was a woman, but small in build, and dark in skin.  Her ears were pointed, and her eyes were different from a man’s…”

Faith spoke softly, “A night elf it sounds like, she should not be hard to find, and there are not many night elves in the city.  That should make our search much easier, master.”

The master nodded, and then spoke to the corpse, “Where is the green gem, where is the Light of Korum?”

The corpse hissed once more, “Oliver had it last I saw.  If the black woman and the man killed me, they most likely have it now.”  The corpse hissed, and then fell back as the magic that had animated the remnant spirit of the corpse fell away from the corpse.

The master thought for a moment, “Find the night elf woman, and I am sure she will lead you to the Light of Korum.”

“It shall be as the Black Circle prescribes,” she replied bowing her head.

*****************************************************


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

*Quick Character Sketch/Stats for an NPC*

*Faith (Female Doppelganger Fighter 1/Rogue 2 Neutral Evil):* CR 4; STR 12, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 14, CHA 10; HD 2d6+4 plus 1d10+2 (HP 22); BAB +2; FORT +4, REF +7, WILL +2; AC 19 (+4 DEX, +1 Natural Armor, +4 Armor), Flat Footed 15, Touch 14; Initiative +8; Attack +8 melee (Masterwork Rapier 1d6+1 18-20/x2), +6 ranged (Light Crossbow 1d8 19-20/x2); Move 30 ft.; Skills- Bluff (5) +9, Disguise (5) +5, Escape Artist (5) +9, Hide (5) +9, Intimidate (3) +5, Listen (5) +7, Move Silently (5) +9, Spot (5) +7, Tumble (5) +9, Use Magic Device (5) +5; Feats- Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse Rapier, Weapon Focus Rapier; Languages- Common, Doppelganger, Dwarven; Racial Talents- Alternate Form Lowlander, Mimic Voice; Racial Transformations- Natural Armor; SQ- Doppelganger Traits, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Evasion; Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Masterwork Rapier, Studded Leather Armor +1, Light Crossbow, 20 bolts, 2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds, Potion of Spider Climb, Potion of Invisibility, 116 GP

Faith is a young doppelganger agent of the Black Circle, though not even an initiate she longs to make her mentor and master proud so that she may one day become a member of the society proper.  She was born in the Kingdoms of the Dwarves, and was raised and trained in those lands.  She has only recently come to Anderland on a mission to cause strife between an influential Anderland house and their dwarf trade allies back in her “homeland”.  To that end she portrayed the role of a dwarf maiden seduced the dwarf emissary and then killed him and left evidence that the house in Seaward was at fault.  But also coupled to that plan was stealing an artifact the emissary had on his person.  But unluckily for her one of her minions tried to steal the artifact from her, and then got killed and lost in the artifact in the process.  Needless to say Faith is not really pleased with the chain of events.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

*Chapter 2 - Part 4*

Thane was up early pouring through various tomes in the modest library of the temple.  Most of the tomes were religious texts detailing the rise of the kingdoms of the Kingsmarch.  But there were a few historical texts that begged to be perused, and hopefully contained any useful bits of knowledge he could find on the fist-sized emerald now in his possession.  He thought of the young lowlander soldier, whose name he still did not know, an odd if trusting fellow who kept strange company.  Of course anyone willing to actually spend time with Lain had to be odd, the woman was an anomaly for a number of reasons.  But she had paid him back, and even threw in two extra gold coins for his trouble, so maybe she was not as bad as he had originally thought. 

Thane smirked, most likely she was worst.

“Brother Thane, you have visitors,” the voice of Brother Matrus shook Thane from his thoughts as he turned and stood smoothing out his robe.

“Thank you, Brother Matrus,” he picked up the tome, and carried it out into the main hall, where both Dais and Lain were waiting.  His face turned to an immediate scowl at the sight of the night elf, who in turn just waved playfully.

Lain spoke up, “Well its nice to see you too.”

“Morning Brother Thane, I hope you were well last night,” Dais greeted the young disciple.

“Well enough, I did some research on your gem and I could not find much, but maybe something that could be related to it.  A passing reference to an object of power called the Light of Korum, but there is precious little else on what it does or its significance beyond it being held by the dwarf lords during their early wars with the fire giants…” Thane replied somewhat pleased that he had found that much.

Dais nods, “Well do you think it is the Light of Korum?”

“Better yet, what is it worth, I mean to the original owner of course,” Lain smiled.

“Well in the passage it mentions that the green light of Korum shall shine in the eternal darkness and bring great strength to the children of Moridrin.  Later it describes that the Light of Korum was distilled into an emerald, and is an object containing great power.  That is not to say that every emerald is the Light of Korum but its size, and latent magical aura lead me to believe it may be the object in the text or at least related to it,” Thane explained.

“So I guess our next move is to find a dwarf, but well perhaps someone official?” the young soldier questioned.

“Ugh, dwarves are so… so droll and boring, and serious.  Why don’t we just say we tried, sell it for lots of gold and split it, it’s more then the dwarves will pay for a reward,” she responded.

“Well if anyone would know anything more then they would know,” Dais replied, “I guess we can take the artifact now and see if we can’t figure out our next course of action.”

“Our next course?” Lain questioned with a look of annoyance, “look you may be all about helping others, but it’s not like anyone tries to help me.”

“Well, the teachings of Alharra profess that we must strive to aid those in need, for our just rewards do not matter on what we receive but on what we give,” Thane replied in a soft tone.

“Oh joy,” she rolled her eyes.

“Well I would like your help Lain, your really the only person I know here in Seaward, this would be much harder by myself,” Dais replied.

Lain sighed, “Alright, I didn’t say I wouldn’t help you, just wanted to know what I was getting out of it, you know.  But… we better get a reward for this stupid gem or I am never listening to you ever again!”

“Sure,” Dais laughed, “well let’s get going, I think we have a full day ahead of us.”

“Well if you don’t mind I would like to accompany you, sir.  I apologize I don’t even have your name stranger,” the disciple gestured to Dais.

Dais smiled sheepishly, “Oh, just call me Dais, Brother Thane.  Are you sure you want to come with us, we may be the target of an assassin now, since we already slew one…”

“Just call me Thane, and I am sure.  Alharra has brought you to me, and I believe I should see where your path leads, and in turn, perhaps I shall understand her will, and what it is she wishes me to see,” the pious trueborn replied with a gentle smile.

“Then by all means,” Dais grinned, quite pleased that he would not be tackling this endeavor alone.

“Oh great, just what I need, a clueless boy, and a goody goody trueborn,” she sighed, “I just know I am going to regret letting you come with me,” she muttered to Dais.

“Letting me?”

“Yes, someone as god as me, would never be caught by the likes of you, I can leave any time, I just choose to stay,” she winked, “hey since your going with us Thane, why don’t you uh, get changed, things could get messy.”

“Oh of course,” Thane replied and retreated to his chambers to gather what he a proper disciple of Alharra would carry into battle, although secretly he hoped that there would be a minimum of violence.

By mid morning the trio was out in the street amidst the hustle and bustle of the early morning in Seaward.  A morning breeze wafted over the merchants and baker’s district bring the scene of sweet breads and exotic spices to their noses.  The only lead they had was that they needed to confer with the dwarves to find out for sure just what they were dealing with.  Luckily Lain knew just the individual to ask, an old dwarf lore master who holed himself up in the small dwarven district.  Of course finding and gaining audience with the dwarf lord would be easier said then done.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

*Chapter 2 - Part 5*

The dwarves maintained a sizeable district in Seaward, and existed on good terms with the lowlanders that dominated the city.  Despite the friendly relationship, they were still an insular and suspicious folk, and rarely dealt with outsiders.  Needless to say earning their trust would be difficult but not outside the realm of reason.

The sloping organic architecture, an influence of the druids, gave way to functional structures, which were low and squat and hewn of thick stone.  The walls of the structures were decorated with engravings and dwarven text, etched directly into the stone.  No surface was left bare and flat; each had a story carefully etched into the stone and marble that made up the dwarven district.  The sounds of forges and metal upon metal rang in the ears of the trio as some dwarves stopped to glance at the strangers in their midst.

Thane glanced nervously Dais, “So what is the plan?”

“We ask a dwarf if he can direct us to the sage Lain was ranting about earlier,” the soldier replied with a shrug.

“I was ranting about, oh I believe I did not want to even be here,” she replied in Anderlar, “but to answer your question we need to find Ravnar Ironborn, if anyone would have any answers it would be him.  Probably the oldest dwarf in this whole city.”

Dais nodded and turned to a passing dwarf maiden, “Excuse me,” speaking the Common tongue, “we are looking for Ravnar Ironborn, perhaps you have heard of him?”

The dwarf sighed, shifting her weight to one foot and folding her thick arms across her bosom, “Master Ironborn is not accepting guests, stranger.  You would best be going your way, he is quite busy.”

Thane responded, “Well perhaps you know of someone that would have some knowledge into dwarven artifacts, besides Master Ironborn?”

“And why are you so interested in the affairs of we dwarves, hmm?” she replied dubiously.  Lain just gave her companions a look of ‘I told you so’.

“Well we sort of tumbled upon a mystery and we were hoping to find some help,” Dais swallowed hard, not used to trying to be devious.

“Well Master Ironborn is busy, besides you folks is not welcome in these parts, especially with the murder of Lord Ironroot by a Greenfalls assassin,” she spat out the last bit, “treachery like that is not easily forgotten.”

“The Greenfalls House?  But that does not make sense; they have had a long-standing agreement with the dwarf merchants of Aradath for decades.  Are you sure about this?” Lain questioned.

“A Greenfalls dagger was found in Lord Ironroot’s corpse, it does not get much guiltier then that,” the dwarf maiden replied with a saddened look.  She clenched her fist, “They stole a precious object from him as well, the bastards!”

“Where can we find Lord Ironroot?” Dais replied quickly.

“At the temple of Moridrin, under the care of a Diamond Guard and several soldiers, so if you are planning any mischief-”

“No mischief I swear, I think we can help,” Dais replied with his usual earnest look.

Lain raised a brow, but said nothing glancing to Thane, who simply shrugged.  The dwarf maiden looked at each face, finally settling on Dais, “Alright, if you really want to help, then follow me.  But if you make me regret this, Moridrin help you!”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

*Chapter 3 - Part 1*

Faith could not believe her luck, it seemed that the fortunes were truly on her side.  First she had killed the foolish dwarf lord right under the nose of his protectors, and now her new quarry had walked right up to her and pretty much invited themselves to their doom, it was deliciously perfect if a little too convenient, but speed was of the essence.

She continued walking quickly listening the idle chatter from the trio behind her.  The lowlander male and the night elf woman had an interesting antagonistic relationship that was mildly entertaining, although their habit in speaking in the language of Anderland was somewhat distracting.  Faith just kept getting the notion they were plotting against her, but a reassuring smile from the insipid boy, reassured her of his ignorance.  The trueborn youth though could be a problem, despite his silence, she just did not trust the bald man, and the tales of the trueborn and their celestial roots did not sit well with the doppelganger as she tried to stay focused on her task at hand.

She finally stopped outside a sturdy stone edifice with a single doorway that was tall enough for a lowlander, but of obvious dwarven architecture and design.  The building was tattooed with dwarven script and murals depicting the rise of a dwarven clan, but to faith the script was just random scribble, she could not read the language of the dwarves or any language for that matter.  A curse of her species, understanding written script was beyond any of her kind, a minor nuisance at best she had convinced herself.

“What is this place?” Dais uttered as he looked around the street, they were alone on some back lane, he had lost track of the path following the dwarf maiden.

“Lord Ironroot is inside,” she hushed, “his guards have secreted him here to be raised, I should not have brought you here, but you seem to be bound and determined on your fool’s errand.  Just a moment, please wait here,” she pleaded.

Faith went inside, and closed the door behind her and padded softly through the halls her shape shifting to that of a tall slim woman with scars across her body.  Inside sitting around a table he found three of her cronies playing a game of dice, they stood immediately upon seeing the boss enter the room.

“Hard at work,” she whispered.

“We were waiting boss, for furthers orders just like you asked,” the bravest of the three spoke aloud, though not much more then a whisper.  The two other thugs nodded in unison, not daring to speak.

“Good, I found them, I will lure them inside, no mistakes this time, when you have finished with them, bring the artifact to me,” she hissed once more for emphasis.  She did not wait for a reply, and closed the door to the room behind her as she walked down the hall, her form slowly changing once more to that of a dwarf maiden.  She took a deep breath and walked outside to find the night elf and the lowlander involved in a heated discussion in Anderlar, but the two went silent as the she walked outside focusing on the dwarf.

Faith placed her hands on her hips, “They were not happy to know I brought an outsider, but the Diamond Guard said he would see you, but you best make it quick or have something especially good to say.  Just head inside and go don the hall, he is expecting you, I will wait outside, its your audience not mine.”

Lain raised a brow and just glanced to Dai with playful look as the lowlander walked inside the door.  Thane was quick to follow, if only to keep up with the determined young soldier.  Lain followed, but something just did not sit well with her, as she proceeded down the hall.  The dwarf closed the door behind them, and Lain just sighed, she could smell a trap, and this jut smelled ripe with betrayal.  Sadly, there as little she could do to deter the lowlander from his current course, perhaps it was best to just leave him to his fate…

A soft voice in Anderlar, tickled her ear, and he froze.  It came from the door ahead, a whisper of a man she did not recognize.  It had to be a man, no self respecting dwarf would whisper in hushed tones, and let alone whisper in the language of the men.  She placed a hand on Thane’s shoulder, and hissed loud enough to give Dais some pause.  

Lain whispered in the Common tongue, “There is at least one man… other side of that door… I think it is a trap.”


----------



## Gray Sage (Apr 14, 2004)

Very entertaining Story Hour you have here. In particular, I've really enjoyed the bantering back and forth between Lain and Dais. And there's a nice flow to the way that you write, it helps to keep my interest in the overall plot.

Oh, and the following quote by Uric after Dais' explanation of his clothes' bloody appearance was classic; it made me laugh.

"By the Green Man, you think you’re on the start of some ‘adventure’?"

Keep up the good work. I'll be stopping by regularly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

*Chapter 3 - Part 2*

Dais scowled, a strange look on the young soldier’s normally pleasant face.  He drew his sword, and brought his shield to the ready.  The sound of his blade being drawn, alerted the assassins. The door ahead of the trio slammed open and two men in a row came rushing through the door, scimitars drawn with masks covering the lower half of their faces.  Murder was in their eyes.

Dais narrowed his eyes, and brought his shield up to ward off a strike, as the scimitar slid of his light steel shield.  He gave his attacker ground and then unleashed a powerful slash that caught the man off guard and slid under the attacker’s chin, severing the head cleanly from the shoulders.  The headless corpse continued on forward pass Dais, spilling blood on Thane who nervously watched the second thug slash his scimitar into the young soldier’s right leg.

Lain rolled past the attacking thug, rolling to her feet and stabbed her blade into the thug’s back slipping the blade into vitals.  He gurgled, as Thane gathered his wits and called upon his Immortal’s strength to bless his comrades and himself in the battle and bring them victory.  Lain quickly ripped hr blade from the thug’s back as Dais ran him through, ripping the blade out quickly, spilling entrails as the thug collapsed to his knees and died.  Dais could feel the strength of Thane’s divine magic coursing through him, strengthening his resolve despite his injury.

Everything was silent, besides the tense breathing of the trio.  The calm ended when the third assassin struck.  He stepped into the doorway; a crossbow raised and sunk an arrow into Lain’s shoulder, causing her to stumble, but even more insidious was the slow numbing feeling traveling down her limb, and the rest of her body.  Lain collapsed to her knees, as she tried to focus and fight the poison, but it was a losing fight.

Lain gurgled out, “Poison…”

Dais narrowed his eyes, and advanced forward as the assassin tossed aside the crossbow and drew a dagger and a scimitar allowing the young soldier to come to him.  Thane moved quickly to try and remove the bolt from Lain’s shoulder; once it was free he set to the task of trying to stave off the poison, and hopefully save her from more severe effects of the poison.

Thane glanced up to see Dais and the assassin in the midst of a vicious melee neither giving any quarter, as the nimble assassin used both of his blades to great effect, spinning and parrying with a dazzling display of grace, staying on the defensive as Dais pressed the attack.  Where Dais struck, the assassin’s blades were there to deflect another powerful strike, and turn away his blade, but to the young soldier’s credit, his shield had kept him free from harm during the vicious melee, but the injury to Dais’ leg was hampering his footwork, and he had to give more ground then he would have liked.

Thane seeing this, made a quick decision.  He stood and chanted a quick incantation and then allowed the divine power of his chosen faith to flow through him, his hand taking on a soft glow as he gently applied it to Dais’ shoulder.  The healing divine magic surged through the lowlander and mended the wound in his leg with great speed and alacrity.  Dais grinned as he sidestepped the assassin’s slash and brought his blade into his opponent’s side, crunching bone, and rending flesh.

The assassin stumbled clutching his side, and retaliated with a quick slash from his scimitar.  Dais raised his shield only to fall prey to the dashing dagger that sunk deep into his shoulder.  Dais spun back from the attack, and brought his blade in a wide arc, slicing through the assassin’s gullet, dropping the thug to the floor.  Dais though unbalanced fell against the wall breathing hard, despite the pain he ripped the dagger from his shoulder and threw it aside in contempt.

“How is she?” Dais finally muttered, the adrenalin in his system finally subsiding between deep, nourishing breaths.

“She will live, the poison’s worst effects I hope have been staved off, she will limp for some time yet, we had best get her to a place where I can properly care for her,” the disciple replied.  He smiled though, “You fight like a trueborn, I am quite impressed, Dais.”

Dais nodded, “Good, I would not forgive myself if she died, because of my decisions.”

Thane paused, taken aback by the lowlander’s words, “It is rare to see such compassion.”

“Compassion?  She may have a checkered past but she has a good heart, and has stuck her neck out for me, a complete stranger, I think she is more noble then even she realizes,” Dais replied as he struggled to stand.  He helped Thane get Lain to her feet and the trio stumbled out of the dwarven dwelling and into the streets, though this time with more of a crowd as the denizens of the district watched with burning curiosity at the battered and bloody trio.

Dais scowled as he scanned the crowd for the dwarf that had led them into the trap but no such luck, he picked Lain up and cradled her in his arms.  Thane looked surprised, “Are you sure you wish to carry her by yourself?”

“I can manage,” he said to Thane before turning to the crowd, and walking forward, in slow unsteady steps but his resolve grew, and the pain fell away as he focused his mind on trying to find shelter for his companion.

Thane smiled gently to the gathered dwarves, “I am Brother Thane Madrigal, a disciple of Alharra the Maiden of the Dawn, we seek shelter, an inn would be sufficient and perhaps pass a message to Lord Ironroot’s protectors that we have information for them.  We did not mean to cause such a disturbance, but it could not be helped.”

Several of the dwarves listening murmur amongst themselves.  They do not respond for several minutes as Thane fumbles along to catch up with Dais, as he carried their night elf companion.  The dwarves seemed suspicious but soon one of them stepped out of the crowd and spoke in a deep baritone, “If you seek shelter, then follow me, I know a good discrete place,” he grabbed a younger dwarf, “boy run and give the Diamond Guard the message lad, and be quick about it.”

Thane smiled, “Alharra be praised, you have done us a great service.”

“Call me Gorn, it not be much to be thanked for, but if you got something for our lord to hear, he best know promptly yes?  Now this way, not far from here, just another block, hurry now,” the dwarf motioned for the trio to follow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

Gray Sage said:
			
		

> Very entertaining Story Hour you have here. In particular, I've really enjoyed the bantering back and forth between Lain and Dais. And there's a nice flow to the way that you write, it helps to keep my interest in the overall plot.
> 
> Oh, and the following quote by Uric after Dais' explanation of his clothes' bloody appearance was classic; it made me laugh.
> 
> ...



 Thanks I am glad the banter is enjoyable its fun to put together


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

*Chapter 3 - Part 3*

Lord Ironroot opened his eyes; the room was dim except for the glow from the dwarven shaper, whose form still glowed with divine energies that seemed to permeate the room.  She smelled of a spring wind, and her hair still danced in an unseen wind, as the final remnants of the discharged divine energy dissipated.

“Lord Ironroot, I would like to apologize for allowing you to die under my charge, I have paid for this service myself,” another female dwarf replied her muscular squat frame draped in silver and gold full plate armor, glimmering in the flickering fire light.  Her mithril dwarven waraxe rested on her back, and was clean, and well cared for.

Lord Ironroot closed his eyes as he recalled the last memories he had, “I was a fool, and she exploited me for it.”

“She will not get away with this,” the Diamond Guard replied motioning for the shaper to leave them.  The shaper bowed her head, and then exited the fire-lit chamber with an ease and grace not normally associated with the dwarves.

“No she will not Talon, not at all,” the dwarf lord replied, “what of the Light of Korum…”

Talon scowled, “The Greenfalls assassin took it as well, we believe.  I have brought the matter before the prince and he assures me that the matter will be handled.  Ganthis Greenfalls wishes to have audience with you later, milord.”

“Hmm and why do we suspect that Greenfalls is behind my demise,” Lord Ironroot replied with a grunt.

“This dagger,” Talon pulled a dagger from her belt, that had the crest of the Greenfalls on the hilt, “is only given to scions of the Greenfalls house, and those that they favor.  In darker methods it is not uncommon for lords to express their displeasure by having one murdered and leaving a telltale sign as a sign of challenge.  It’s an old custom here in Anderland, milord.”

“Interesting,” the young dwarf lord replied.

“Interesting, you disagree with the facts?” she replied raising a brow.

“No only intrigued that not only was I a target, but so was the Light of Korum.  Whoever had me slain must have known that I would not be dead long,” he paused thinking, “I have to wonder if the purpose to my death was only to steer us away from pursuing the artifact while we become embroiled in conflict with the Greenfalls, a stout ally with much to lose and little to gain.”

“Your political acumen and eye for intrigue is as sharp as the court has led me to believe,” Talon replied as she stroked her chin, “it would be foolish to steal the artifact from us, it was to be a gift, a trade for the artifact they had presented to your father for safekeeping.  So you suspect an unknown third party?”

“Yes.”

“Then the question is who?” she replied.

“That is your job to root out, Diamond Guard, not mine but I suspect you have been looking into this chain of events despite following standard protocol,” the dwarf lord grinned stroking his dark braided beard.

“I have, but so far nothing has come to light,” Talon paused as one of her subordinates entered the circular chamber.

“Please forgive me, milord, but a boy says he has a message for the protectors of Lord Ironroot, shall I turn him aside?” the male dwarf replied, one of his eyes shut in a perpetual squint; the remnants of an old injury wrought by a fire giant throwing stone. 

“Show him in,” Lord Ironroot responded.

The dwarf soldier bowed low, and then exited quickly.  He returned shortly with a young dwarf boy behind him, he kept his face downward as was the custom not to look upon his elders, lest he show them disrespect.

“Speak, young one,” Lord Ironroot commanded.

The boy stumbled over his words, “Milord… my… my father sent me to tell you a message.  I… I… a moment please milord.  Three strangers were attacked today down on Silver Street, milord.  One of them, Brother Madrigal said he has information for you… milord.  My father took them to his tavern, Gorn’s House of Spirits.  I can show you the way milord if need be,” the young boy finished never once lifting his gaze.

Lord Ironroot listened and then dismissed the child with a wave.  He turned to Talon, “Fetch me my travel clothes and let’s see what this Brother Madrigal has to say.  Shall we?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

*Chapter 3 -Part 4*

“And that is about everything that happened, milord,” Thane finished as he placed the fist sized emerald on the table between himself and the dwarf lord and his entourage.

Lord Ironroot raised a slight brow, “That is quite the tale, and you are correct in believing that this is somehow connected to the Light of Korum.”

Talon sat with her fingers forming a steeple as she listened to Thane speak.  She regarded both the trueborn and the lowlander with some suspicion but her intuition had allayed her fears, and she recognized that despite the disciple’s nervousness, they were in fact telling the truth.  She finally broke her silence, “So, these assassin’s do you have any idea who they may be in league with?’

Dais spoke up, “No.”

“No?  You have no idea why they are targeting you?” the dwarf lord replied as he tried to scoop up the emerald.

Talon beat him to it, “I will hold onto that milord, it may be safer in my hands, all things considered.”

Lord Ironroot scowled and then relented, “Fine.  So you were saying?” he turned his gaze once more to Dais.

“No milord, our friend, Lain, the night elf said that the thug who first had the stone worked for a gang called the Black Gulls,” the young soldier responded, glancing at the dwarven faces.

“Do you think the Black Gulls were in league with the Greenfalls house?” Talon asked.

“I doubt such a noble house would deal with such ruffians, Lady Stronarr.  In fact I think they were acting independently or perhaps for an unknown entity,” Thane replied as he contemplated the situation.

Talon nodded, and then placed a satchel that jingled with coins, as it sat on the table.  She glanced to Lord Ironroot, before she stood, “We must go, we have many appointments to attend to.  There is 750 crowns in the satchel, take it as a reward for your actions.  Be safe, I fear that you may have earned a powerful unknown enemy for your actions.  If we cross paths, we will regard you as dwarf-friends and our skalds shall sing of your deeds.”

Thane smiled at the money, “Alharra be praised, you are most welcome.”

Dais stood as well, “Thank you, I don’t fear any phantom menace,” and then turned to check on Lain, “thank you, and excuse me.”

Talon watched as Dais turned to go, somewhat surprised at the human’s concern for the night elf thief.  It brought what resembled a smile to her lips, as Lord Ironroot and the dwarven entourage filed out behind her.  With a final nod to Thane, Talon turned and followed.

Dais entered the room where Lain laid on her back.  She turned her head slowly to Dais and smiled, “I think I would be better off dead, my whole body aches.  But Thane says that I will be fine, perhaps in a few days, maybe sooner.”

Dais pulled the chair over to the bed and sat down, “You were lucky, we all were.  But we lived, and the dwarf left us 750 crowns for our trouble, so all in all, it was a fun if short adventure.”

“750 crowns!  Let me guess they have the gem as well right?” Lain rolled her eyes.

“It was theirs to begin with,” Dais replied with a sigh, “we did the right thing, isn’t that reward enough?”

“No, that gem was worth probably 1000 times that amount easy, my one chance at wealth and happiness and you ruin it!  I can’t believe this, you idiot, I got poisoned for that damn gem,” she grumbled.

“I am sorry Lain,” Dais replied apologetically.

“I am sure you are.”

Dais poured Lain some water, and tilted it to her lips, “Here drink this, and rest.  You shouldn’t worry about the jewel, I am sure we can find another one,” he joked.

“If we do, I get to decide what we do it,” she replied as she lifted her head and drank the water, “I still can’t believe you gave it back.”

“You should not focus too much on your greed,” Thane replied from the doorway, “focus perhaps on the path ahead, and the fact that you have done a good deed, and earned powerful friends.”

“Oh well then next time I find myself in the mountains of the dwarves I will be sure to thank my lucky stars that I am a dwarf-friend, do we get shiny axes and prickly beards as well,” she hissed.

Dais rolled his eyes, with a laugh, “Are you ever happy?”

“I was until I met you,” she rolled away from the two humans, with a smirk on her face.

Dais nodded, “Oh…” he said weakly.  Dais concealed the hurt in his eyes and stood moving for the door, “once you are rested we can part ways, thank you Lain, for helping me.”

Thane glanced to the sullen soldier, “My path is where you wander, Dais, be it to the pits of Valhedar or the mysterious lands across the seas.  I will follow and see what it is that Alharra wishes me to see.”

Dais smiled weakly, “Thank you Thane, I am not sure how adventurous I would be, this is my first time in Seaward, and I have never been anywhere beyond the lands of Ironwall.”

“You are already set to leave Seaward already,” Lain replied, turning her head to her to the humans.  She gave a cough-ridden laugh, “There are many things to see and do here in Seaward, and I could show you guys around, unless you are dead-set on leaving.”

“I thought we ruined your life?” Dais smirked over his shoulder.

“Sure, but I think you two clueless fops would get taken for a ride by some two-bit urchin, for your hard-earned coins.  Besides you need me,” she sat up weakly leaning on her knees, “even if you do decide to leave Seaward.”

“And we need you why?” Thane asked, giving her a dubious look.

Lain thought for a moment, “You humans are so simple minded, if it isn’t obvious by now, you will never understand.”

Dais shrugged, “Well it’s settled then, our fellowship can continue.”

Lain flopped back on the bed, “Dais, shut up.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

Well the heroes have finished their first short adventure and I figured, levling up was in order, so now they will be Level two at the start of the next chapter.  Dais took another Fighter level, Lain took a Ranger level, and of course Thane took a Disciple level.  No ideas for Prestige Classes yet, so I am just going with the flow.  

*Dais (Male Lowlander Fighter 2 Neutral Good):* CR 2; STR 18, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 12; HD 2d10+4 (HP 22); BAB +2; FORT +5, REF +2, WILL +0; AC 17 (+2 DEX, +4 Armor, +1 Shield), Flat-Footed 15, Touch 12; Initiative +6; Attack +8 melee (Longsword 1d8+4 19-20/x2), +5 ranged (Light Crossbow 1d8 19-20/x2); Move 20 ft.; Skills- Climb (5) +9/+4, Swim (5) +9, Craft Artwork (5) +5; Feats- Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus Longsword, Quick Draw, Power Attack; Languages- Common, Anderlar; Racial Talents- Ironwall (Longsword, Spear, Light Crossbow); Racial Transformations- Hero’s Son; SQ- Lowlander Traits; Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Longsword, Light Crossbow, 20 bolts, Dagger, Scale Mail, Light Steel Shield, Uniform, Traveler’s Clothes, Backpack, 280 GP 

Brash young soldier from Ironwall, with an uncharted destiny and a penchant for meeting the wrong people at the right time.  He is a good person, and is naïve and wants to see the good in everyone, and is the most likely person to try and save an enemy, if only because there may be some good in that person.

Dais is average height and has a lean build with dark hair that touches his shoulders.  He has a young slim face, and strong gray eyes which burn with his youth and idealism.  He truly believes that good can triumph over all evils in the world.  His greatest dream is to become a hero like his brother Baile.

*Lain (Female Night Elf Rogue 1/Ranger 1 Chaotic Good):* CR 2; STR 12, DEX 18, CON 10, INT 14, WIS 14, CHA 10; HD 1d6 + 1d8 (HP 12); BAB +1; FORT +2, REF +8, WILL +2; AC 16 (+4 DEX, +2 Armor), Flat-Footed 12, Touch 14; Initiative +4; Attack +2 melee (Dagger 1d4+1 18-20/x2), +5 ranged (Shortbow 1d6 x3); Move 30 ft.; Skills- Balance (4) +8, Climb (4) +5, Decipher Script (4) +6, Disable Device (4) +6, Hide (5) +11, Listen (5) +7, Move Silently (5) +11, Open Locks (4) +8, Sleight of Hand (4) +8, Spot (5) +7, Survival (4) +6; Feats- Stealthy, Track; Languages- Common, Elven, Anderlar, Sylvan; Racial Talents- Unusual Stealth; Racial Transformations- Minor Spell Resistance; SQ- Night Elf Traits, SR 7, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Wild Empathy, Favored Enemy Evil Outsider +1; Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Dagger, Shortbow, 20 arrows, Leather Armor, Backpack, Traveling Clothes, Thieves’ Tools, Scimitar, 290 GP 

Capricious, and dishonest, Lain lives her life on the edge.  A petty street thief, surviving off the scraps of the city, she has eked out a good living for herself far from the lands of her people.  She arrived in Seaward nearly fifteen years ago, fleeing persecution from the dawn elves.  She hates that her people are involved in a civil war and tries to steer clear of it, wishing that it would end so maybe one day she could go home, but until that time comes she just enjoys herself.

Lain has a lithe curvy build with smooth ebon skin and a bright smile.  Her eyes are silver just like the silken strands of her hair, which she wears short, around her face.  She usually carries a permanent smirk on her face, and is always dressed for mobility.

*Thane Madrigal (Male Trueborn Disciple 2 Lawful Good):* CR 2; STR 10, DEX 10, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 18, CHA 16; HD 2d8+4 (HP 18); BAB +1; FORT +5, REF +0, WILL +7; AC 15 (+4 Armor, +1 Shield), Flat-Footed 15, Touch 10; Initiative +4; Attack +1 melee (Heavy Mace 1d8 x2), +1 ranged; Move 20 ft.; Skills- Concentration (5) +7, Diplomacy (3) +6, Heal (5) +9, Knowledge Religion (5) +6, Spellcraft (2) +3; Feats- Improved Initiative, Favored Disciple; Languages- Common, King’s Tongue, Celestial; Racial Talents- Divine Mastery; Racial Transformations- Divine Health; SQ- Trueborn Traits, Intercession 1/day, Divine Spells, Spell DC 14+Spell Level, Innate Spell (Light); Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Heavy Mace, Scale Mail, Light Wooden Shield, Disciple’s Robes, Divine Focus, Pack Mule “Jake”, Supplies, 267 GP

Spells Prepared- 0th (Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Drink); 1st (Bless, Cure Light Wounds x2, Protection From Evil) 

A pious disciple, Thane shows promise to his brethren, and favor of his chosen Immortal.  He is a gentle soul, and much prefers words to action, and is not the kind to embark on adventuring indeed, he is much happier in his enclave then traipsing about trying to right wrongs forcefully.  But it seems fate has a different path in mind for Thane.

Thane is short, and an unimposing figure.  He is bald, by choice, and wears a long dark robe.  He does not carry any weapons though he is trained in their use, he just does not travel about armed unless he must.  His eyes are dark and filled with wisdom, but he is not overly prideful, though he can be a coward at times.


----------



## Derulbaskul (Apr 17, 2004)

Tokiwong,

I really enjoyed this. FYI, I found the format here easier to read than the one over at www.pathsoflegend.org

Cheers
D


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2004)

Thank you, I have more to come for sure, and a new character to boot


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2004)

Chapter 4 is nearly done, I used the Freeport adventure from Dungeon for a basis and slightly modified it... just a smidge  hopefully it turns out alright


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2004)

*Chapter 4 - Part 1*

It had been four days since the debacle with the dwarves had passed and Dais was growing somewhat bored, though it did give him time to draw, and practice while Lain recovered from the poison’s damage.  It also allowed him time to speak with Thane and learn more about his faith, and the source of his devotion, Alharra.  It seemed such an alien concept to put so much faith in something other then the forces of the world and the work of the druids, perhaps even foolish.  But Dais had to admit that Thane’s faith had power, and such power had to be respected even if he did not totally understand the purpose behind such power.

At least Thane was in many ways better company then Lain. 

Dais sat in the busy square of the main plaza outside of the docks and sketched away, as the populace passed by him.  The city of Seaward was a beautiful place, with its organic inspired architecture and plentiful parks and natural designs.  The work of the druids shined in every boulevard, and on every street, and the city was as much a work of art as it was a fortress.

Thane sat next to Dais, who was sketching a portrait of an older lowlander woman smiling.  The disciple smiled as he looked over his companions shoulder, “That is a gentle smile.”

“This city is filled with many gentle things,” Dais replied as his hands worked over parchment.

“Like our dear friend, Lain,” Thane mused.

“No that woman is as sharp as a goblin’s blade, and twice as deadly,” Dais chuckled.

Thane nodded in agreement, “She means well, she has just had a hard life, I suppose.  Rumors abound with talks of civil war between the fey.  If such is true, one can only wonder what kind of effect that could have on a young elf, or what life could be like.”

“The elves are at war with each other?” Dais replied.

“Its only rumors of course, who really knows with them elves, thy never really speak much of the happenings of their lands.  Oh sure they speak much of their culture and the greatness of their people, but internal affairs,” the disciple sighed, “are kept behind closed doors.”

“Oh.”

Thane chuckled, “Forget it, I can see that politics is not an interest for you.  Only your precious pictures,” he smirked.

“They help me relax,” Dais trailed off as he watched an altercation brewing across the plaza.

Two young lowlander toughs were molesting a lone stranger.  He was not as tall as the lowlander boys, and slender in build, but most striking was the stranger’s red skin, it was crimson like blood and a mane of prickly black hair spilled out from beneath a wide brimmed wicker conical hat.  He wore simple red robes, laced with black trim.  

One of the boys kicked dirt on the stranger as he sat cross-legged, barely noticing the approaching youths.  He dusted himself and slowly stood as they started to curse and berate the strange looking being in Anderlar.  Dais scowled and stood, and started walking while Thane oblivious to the altercation carried on about the virtues of Dais’ artwork.

“Red-skin, get off our street!” one of the toughs shouted, his yellow hair pulled back into a bun on the back of his head. The other boy just grinned and tried to kick the stranger, but missed, as the stranger rolled backwards, onto his feet in a graceful display of agility and acrobatics.  The movement gave Dais pause, slowing his approach.  The yellow haired youth advanced and tried to strike the red skinned stranger, but the stranger was ready and caught the boy’s punch and spun him to the ground, pinning the young thug to the street face first.  His companion tried to intervene but Dais grabbed his arm and jerked him back sending the youth tumbling to the ground in a heap.

The stranger glanced up to Dais in a look of surprise, his coal-black eyes furrowing in confusion for a moment before he let the thug go and dusted off his clothes.  It was only then that Dais noticed the thin red tail swishing back and forth behind the stranger.  The yellow haired youth scrambled to his feet, and ran off, his companion following quickly.

Dais cocked his head at the stranger, “By the Green Man, what manner of being are you?”

“A tiefling,” Thane spat out, as he stepped to Dais’ right.

The tiefling replied to Dais, “Your trueborn companion is correct, I am a tiefling.”

Thane scowled, “Be wary Dais, tieflings are evil, the whole lot of them, it would have been best to leave him to his fate.”

Dais glanced to the normally cheerful disciple, “That is a little harsh, don’t you think?”

“Your companion speaks of the savagery and war the Valhedar Dominion has inflicted upon his people.  There is a long-standing stance of enmity between our peoples.  I have come to understand this and accept it.  But I do not base my judgment of others on the acts of their people, only the acts of the individual,” the tiefling responded with a bow.

Thane glared at the tiefling, “Your kind is only capable of evil, it is in your blood.”

“Enough Thane, calm down, this tiefling has done nothing to us, nothing at all.  Lets just go on our way,” Dais turned to the tiefling, “I apologize, we should be…” he trailed off as the yellow haired youth and his companion were back, and this time they had six more friends brandishing clubs.  Dais scowled, and glanced to the tiefling, “Looks like he got some friends.”

“Indeed,” the tiefling responded as he clenched his right hand and made a motion with his left hand.  A shimmer of light flowed over his form, as he dropped into a defensive stance, “this is not your fight; I shall handle them.”

Dais scowled, “I am not going to leave you here alone to face these thugs,” as he clenched his fists.

The tiefling responded, “I am trained to fight without weapons, are you?”

“Not really, but I can handle myself,” he shrugged.

“Fools,” Thane muttered as he called upon the power of Alharra, and granted her blessing and favor to his companion and the tiefling, “Dais I shall trust your judgment for now, but Alharra forgive me for giving your blessing to a tiefling.”

The group of young men circled the trio, trying to appear as menacing as they could, as the yellow haired youth smugly patted his club in his hands, “Step aside,” he said to Dais and Thane, “our business is with the red-skin.”

“Then you have business with us as well,” Dais challenged.

The yellow-haired thug nodded to his friends, three thugs rushed towards the men waving their clubs and shouting loudly.  The first tried to raise his club at Dais, but the lowlander soldier was much quicker and smashed his fist into the boy’s face, sending him sprawling to the ground in a heap!

The second thug swung his club at the tiefling as he shifted his weight, and ducked the first attacker; using his tail to balance himself the tiefling spun and slid from the third thug’s attack in a brilliant show of agility and evasion.  The tiefling lashed out with a crippling kick to the gut of the second thug, and then sent him to the ground with a solid open palm strike to the chest.  The second lowlander ruffian gulped as he squared off against the skilled tiefling.

Dais turned and swung a punch at the thug, but was not fast enough to evade the thug’s club that crashed into his right shoulder.  Dais felt his right shoulder go numb even as his fist collided with the young tough’s jaw sending the youth to the ground in a heap.  He stumbled back holding his shoulder grimacing, “You fight like a demon,” he quipped to the tiefling.

“That would be because he is a demon,” Thane interjected.

“I assure you I am no demon, although their essence and blood runs through my veins,” the tiefling replied as he scanned the rest of the youths.

“Hmm,” the yellow haired youth scowled, “you are tough red-skin,” he dropped his club and pulled a dagger from his boot, “but lets see how tough you are now!”  He dashed forward and tried to run the tiefling through, his strike would have been true, but some unseen force protected the tiefling from the worst of the blow and the dagger glanced aside as the tiefling retaliated by shifting back on his feet and drawing a well crafted nunchaku from his belt, and whirled it masterfully in his hands.  He spun forward on the palms of his feet and struck quickly into the youth’s gut with a lightning fast attack.  He spun the nunchaku behind his back and settled into a stance as he circled the yellow haired thug.

The yellow-haired thug lurched to strike again with his dagger when a blood-curdling whistle sounded in the plaza causing him to falter and stay his hand.  A tall broad shouldered lowlander dressed in well-crafted chainmail, wearing the standard of the prince strode into the midst of the raucous melee, followed by six armed guards similarly dressed though of obvious lower station.  

“Well if it isn’t Harold the Fair, causing more trouble on my streets I see,” the large man spoke in a deep bellowing voice.  A dark mustache framed his wide mouth, and short dark hair flanked his angular face.  He turned his dark eyes to the tiefling, and shook his head.

“Good morning, Captain Reginald, its always a pleasure to see you,” the boy winced from the pain in his stomach.

Captain Reginald narrowed his eyes, “I can’t say the same, I have half a mind to throw you all in jail for a good fortnight, and then sort this mess out.  This is not some uncivilized outpost fighting in the streets is not tolerated, not as long as I have anything to say about it.”

“I apologize Captain,” Dais responded no longer holding his shoulder, as Thane finished applying his divine healing to the injury, repairing the damage done.

“You apologize?” the captain furrowed his brow, “are you the one responsible for this mess?”

“No,” the tiefling spoke softly, “I was passing through and decided to stop here and admire the scenery, when these young thugs accosted me.  I had to defend myself, and these men,” he gestured to Dais and Thane, “ came to my aid.  None of the boys should be seriously hurt.  I as well apologize for causing a scene, although it could not be helped.  Harold the Fair and his cronies were bent on teaching us a lesson.”

“Is this true?” Captain Reginald asked Thane and Dais.  Both nodded yes in reply, not daring to speak.

Harold the Fair scowled, “We was just having fun, Captain, we didn’t mean any harm by it, honest.”

“Indeed, well lets see how much fun you have in my jail, alright men gather the ones that can’t walk and lets get these boys some plush accommodations for the evening,” the captain smiled ruefully.  “Now march!”

The boys straggled ahead of the guards as Harold shot a baleful look to the trio, as he was led away from them.  Dais turned to the tiefling, quite surprised at the outcome, “You have a way with words, stranger.”

“The honeyed tongues of the tieflings is legendary in the Kingsmarch, as is the long standing pact between the Valhedar Dominion and the people of Anderland,” Thane spat, “The better to corrupt and beguile…”

“Thane that is enough, this tiefling is obviously not like other tieflings you have dealt with, he seems like a gentle soul to me, he showed great restraint against those boys,” Dais countered.

Thane turned and folded his arms across his chest, “Perhaps.”

Dais sighed, “I apologize for Thane, stranger.  My name is Dais, I am from the city of Ironwall, and I must admit I have never met another of your kind before, nor have I ever seen anyone fight like you do.”

“Thank you Dais, and I accept the apology.  My name is Osan; I am a student of the Red Fist.  I do not fault Thane for his attitude, as I said before there is a long-standing feud between our people it is in our blood and in our past,” Osan bowed.

“Osan, I would be honored if you come eat with us, and tell me about your people,” Dais replied with a large smile, “your lands must be filled with wondrous things.”

The tiefling grinned a fittingly devilish grin, “You have no idea,” as he followed Dais.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2004)

_New Character!_

*Osan Lightbane (Male Tiefling Monk 2 Lawful Neutral):* CR 2; STR 12, DEX 16, CON 12, INT 12, WIS 16, CHA 12; HD 2d8 plus 2 (HP 16); BAB +1; FORT +4, REF +6, WILL +6; AC 16 (+3 DEX, +3 WIS), Flat Footed 10, Touch 16; Initiative +3; +4 melee (Masterwork Nunchaku 1d6+1 x2), +4 ranged; Move 30 ft.; Skills- Balance (5) +12, Diplomacy (5) +10, Sense Motive (5) +8, Tumble (5) +8; Feats- Dodge, Stunning Fist, Deflect Arrows; Languages- Common, Valhedrin, Sothren; Racial Talents- Infernal Gift I (Flare & Mage Armor 1 time per day); Racial Transformations- Tail; SQ- Tiefling Traits, Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike, Evasion; Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Masterwork Nunchaku, Red Fist Monk’s Humble Clothes, Wicker Hat, 6 GP

Born in the desert of Zangala, Osan is an anomaly among the tieflings of the Dominion.  He was born into a wealthy merchant house, and was groomed to live in the lap of luxury but he did not excel in the arcane arts, and showed little if any hint of the infernal influence in his mindset or actions.  He was in short an embarrassment and a potential threat to the families continued status and prosperity.

At the age of fifteen, Osan was shipped off to a monastery deep in the desert away from the family to be forgotten.  It was the last time he would ever see his family, and his new life as a Monk of the Red Fist began.  A group of ascetics of Zangalan natives who found the tiefling in their midst an oddity, but their teachings welcomed all students and in time, he was fully accepted as a brother in the order.  Osan spent the rest of his youth at the order and learned their ways, and now travels to perhaps find meaning in his existence and perhaps make sense of why he was forsaken by his family.  He is tall for a tiefling and slim of build.  His face is angular with sharp slim black markings on his crimson red skin.  Two horns grow on his head, rolling back through his prickly dark hair, and his eyes are coal black.  He could be handsome, if eerie and very much touched with the infernal.  He dresses in the simple robes of the Red Fist, wears a conical wicker hat, and carries a well-crafted pair of nunchaku on his hip.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2004)

*Chapter 4 - Part 2*

“Failure Faith, is not a virtue the Black Circle espouses,” the robed figure spoke in the clicking language of the doppelgangers, the cowls of his hood shrouding his face.

“My master, it was not my fault, the humans were incompetent, they were weak, and I will not make that mistake again,” Faith whimpered, lying prostrate before her master in her true form.  A slim gray humanoid with an elongated almost cone like head and dark menacing eyes.

“It was your failure to trust the humans with such a task to begin with,” the master spat back, “your reliance on those of one skin, has crippled you.  Now we have neither the Light of Korum or chaos between the Greenfalls house and their dwarf allies.  It seems I may have put too much stock in your abilities.”

“I can rectify it, I can make things right, I only need a second chance, master, to prove myself before the Black Circle.  I will tear the whole of Seaward asunder, there is no limit to my devotion, you have shown me the true path of our kind,” Faith raised her head, waiting for a reply.

“The order has spoken Faith, but,” he clicked loudly, pulling his robe close around him, “if you show true devotion perhaps in time the order may reconsider its decision, but know that continued failure will bring about only a swift death.”

“I will not fail you a second time, my master,” Faith rose to her feet.

“Then listen child, for I have a new task for you,” the master clicked softly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2004)

*Chapter 4 - Part 3*

“Wow, I have never heard of such a place, where the sand piles into mountains, and not a drop of rain falls from the sky for months on end, how does one live in such a place?” Dais spoke quickly enthralled by Osan’s tale of his homeland.

“One survives, because they must, the desert is a harsh mistress, but her bounties are sweet for those that are willing to work for it.  She is not a forgiving mistress, by any means, but she provides enough to live,” Osan smiled as he ate.  He took a draught of water and continued, “You get used to the heat, and rationing of water comes natural over time.  You do what you must, and all is well.”

Lain rolled her eyes, “Well we need to find a steady source of income, I mean 250 gold coins may be a king’s ransom to you, but not to me.  I have a taste for the finer things in life.”

“I think you have a taste for other people’s money,” Thane quipped.

Lain shrugged, “Only the bad people’s money,” she purred, “there just seem to be so many of them.”

“Indeed,” Thane snorted.

“Well if it is coin you seek, I may have a proposition for you.  A saltblood from Seagarden is looking for a crew to head down the Dural River to Ebernath to drop off a shipment of goods before heading onward to Seagarden, transporting another shipment of goods.  She is looking for a strong crew and is willing to pay seventy-five gold for the journey to Ebernath, and another seventy-five for the journey to Seagarden.”

“Hmm 150 gold coins for that, what is the catch?” Lain responded.

“I am sure it is honest work,” the tiefling mused.

“Honest, indeed,” Thane scowled, “it sounds like shifty work to me, Dais.”

“But it sounds like quite the adventure as well, and truth be told I have never been to Ebernath or Seagarden.  I am sold, where do I sign up?” Dais answered.

“Your idiocy is only matched by your glaring lack of common sense,” Lain sighed, “if idiot boy is going, then count me in.  Besides someone has to be there to protect him from himself.”  Thane just nodded in agreement.

Nearly an hour later and many districts over the party of disparate adventurers were standing in the docks overlooking the Goldspring Sea.  The sea itself was a deep blue, with flecks of gold dancing amidst its waves that twinkled in the afternoon sunlight.  Osan paused in front of an old tavern where a salty sailor sat in a chair by the door eyeing the group suspiciously.

Osan opened the door and motioned the party inside, “Please in here.”

Inside the squat rectangular room were many sailors, and thugs sitting around wooden tables playing card and dice games.  Several bottles of rum lay on the tables, and the men drank generously.  The serving wenches were burly women with thick curving builds and dresses that accentuated their more bountiful features, but with tough attitudes to match.

Seated at one table near the center of the room was a woman adorned with several tribal tattoos along her arms, and a stylized sun tattoo on her tanned face.  She wore her dark hair long, and she had an exotic look with slightly slanted eyes and pouting generous lips which curled into a mischievous smile as she slammed down another hand of cards, shouting loudly in a foreign tongue.

The men roared in anguish as they lost more of their hard earned silver coins to the exotic sailor.  She in turned smiled seductively, and played with the coins on her fingers, before glancing up to the approaching party, that looked horribly out of place in the salty dive.  The woman leaned back in her chair kicking her leather boots up on the table, and spoke in accented Common, “The tiefling returns, and with friends no less, a stout crew for the Radical Dream, or hapless fools not fit to sail the seas with Captain Celeste!” she shouted loudly.

Osan smiled, “They are interested in work, Captain.”

“Really,” she let her chair lean forward, and then stood moving closer to Dais and his companions.  She paused looking at Lain, “An elf?  And a strange one at that, skin is darker then the night itself,” she smiled.

Lain bristled, “You’re one to talk,” she sneered.

“Ahh the elf has fire in her heart, I like her already,” she glanced over to Thane.  The disciple visibly gulped trying not to look upon the Captain’s more lovely endowments and failing miserably.

“Relax,” the Captain purred softly, “I won’t bite you, unless you like that sort of thing,” she winked, “a little scared but I am in need of men, so I suppose I can use him.”

Thane nodded slowly, “Thank you.”

The Captain moved to Dais and grinned.  She placed her hands around his head and pulled him into a deep kiss.  His eyes grew wide, as he struggled against her lips but failed as he resigned himself to the Captain’s passion.  She pulled back and sized him up, “I can definitely use this one, a strong back, solid arm and frame, you can be my first mate,” she winked.  Lain couldn’t help but narrow her eyes at the conniving captain, although she didn’t quite understand why.

Dais sputtered, “Uh, thank you, do we need a contract?”

“Of course, and we can work all that out, now I will pay seventy-five coins for the journey to Ebernath, and then another seventy-five more for the trip to Seagarden.  You don’t ask questions about my business, you do as told, and you work hard and we will not have any problems, agreed?” she smiled wickedly as she tightened the red bandanna around her long curly dark hair.

“Sure,” Dais replied.

“Then welcome aboard the Radical Dream, First Mate…” Captain Celeste let the words trail off.

“Dais of Ironwall, son of Hunder at your service,” Dais replied.

“Dais, I like that name, so manly, and strong,” she grinned, “and the rest of you?”

“Thane Madrigal, servant of Alharra the Dawn Bearer,” Thane replied with a bow of his head.

Lain kept her eyes narrowed at the saltblood captain, “Lain.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2004)

_Second New Character!_

*Ayala Celeste (Female Saltblood Bard 2 Chaotic Neutral):* CR 2; STR 10, DEX 16, CON 10, INT 12, WIS 10, CHA 18; HD 2d6 (HP 10); BAB +1; FORT +0, REF +6, WILL +3; AC 16 (+3 DEX, +3 Armor), Flat Footed 13, Touch 13; Initiative +3; Attack +1 melee (Rapier 1d6 18-20/x2), +4 ranged (Shortbow 1d6 x3); Move 30 ft.; Skills- Appraise (5) +6, Diplomacy (5) +9, Gather Information (4) +8, Knowledge Geography (5) +6, Perform Sing (5) +9, Profession Sailor (5) +5, Sleight of Hand (4) +7, Swim (3) +8, Use Magic Device (4) +8; Feats- Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot; Languages- Common, Dorlian, Anderlar; Racial Talents- Boisterous; Racial Transformations- Agile; SQ- Saltblood Traits, Bard Spells, Spell DC 14 + spell level, Bardic Knowledge +3, Bardic Music ( Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1); Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Masterwork Studded Leather, Shortbow, 20 arrows, Rapier, Buckler, Travel Supplies, Radical Dream (Her Father’s Ship), Pouch of Spell Components

Spells Known- 0th (3), Detect Magic, Know Direction, Ghost Sound, Message, Read Magic; 1st (1), Charm Person, Sleep

Ayala I the captain of the daring and intrepid Zanzibar Celeste, a heroic sea captain from Seagarden and legendary explorer.  But that was years ago before her father a living legend, disappeared on the seas, leaving his family without a father, and her mother without her loving husband.  All that was found of him was his legendary ship the Radical Dream, sailing aimlessly along the waves, with no sign of her father.  Ayala took command of the ship and now runs a profitable merchant business with it, but wishes to one day perhaps see her own legend on the seas and perhaps find her father, if he still lives.

Ayala has a lithe curvaceous frame with exotic eyes, and pouting lips.  She is as beautiful as she is charismatic and charming. She dresses in a thin gauzy shirt, which leans off one shoulder, exposing her tanned and tattooed flesh, and she is very free with her desires and emotions and tends to act before she thinks.  She is not particularly moral, and seems to do as she wishes, and is not very consistent in her actions or emotions, and tends to be careless with others as well.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2004)

*Chapter 4 - Part 4*

The Radical Dream was a slim, knife like craft.  It was only about forty feet in length with a dark hull, and a script of Dorlian that proudly displayed the name of the sleek water vessel.  There was ample room below deck to rest and much of the lower deck was reserved fro the cargo which was sealed tight inside crates, that had strange magical wards glimmering on their exterior.  The vessel was organic in style, and had large red and blue sails that billowed in the wind that whipped over the Goldspring Sea.

Captain Celeste already possessed three sailors, all of them saltbloods and each of them an accomplished and trained sailor.  The party on the other hand knew very little about the travails of the sea, and were hired it seemed mainly for protection against the dangers of the water.  

Gus was the eldest of the three sailors and also doubled as the cook for the ship, though his cooking abilities were dubious at best.  He was a thick-bodied man with a baldhead, and tattoos covering his body from head to toe.  In particular he had a gold tooth in the front of his mouth that gleamed whenever he smiled.  The rest of the sailors took their lead from him when Captain Celeste was not around.

The quietest of the three sailors was Hon, a tall and thin male with a permanent limp in his stride.  An old wound from a nasty scuffle with a band of cutthroat pirates on the open seas.  Hon had survived but his injury would haunt him for life, much too poor to afford the magical healing needed to fully repair the damage.  He kept to himself, and usually spent much of his time cleaning the ship, and making sure everything was ship shape and rarely seemed to rest.

The youngest of the three sailors was a young saltblood girl by the moniker of Rat.  She never seemed to stop talking and was curious about everything, and looked up to Captain Celeste with total reverence and respect.  The girl despite her youth was able bodied and well versed in the ways of the sea, and was nimble enough to manage herself in the rigging day and night.  She was never without her smile, and was always willing to lend a hand, despite Gus’ accounts of her laziness.

The journey down the Dural River was in many ways a dull yet fascinating journey.  The river spans several hundreds of miles through Anderland towards the Parthian Sea and the magical city of Ebernath.  Along the riverbanks several small townships and villages, nestled along its bountiful banks, provide trade, shelter, and services for the many travelers making their way to and from the city of Seaward.  

Despite the soft breeze that seemed to permeate the river, the Radical Dream raced along the river, it was certainly a fast ship.  Thane admitted that the ship was possessed of magic that perhaps enabled it such great speed, but he could not discern how such a thing was done, though he was quick to admit that the methods were obviously arcane in nature and not divine.  When questioned Captain Celeste would laugh, and smile beguilingly, and jest that the ship was the legendary craft of Zanzibar Celeste, one of the greatest sailors to have ever lived.  That answer seemed sufficient for the time being and the days passed along the river.

Dais spent much of his time, sketching the banks of the river, giving Captain Celeste a wide berth, although he did not fear her, he did not feel totally comfortable around the alluring and charming saltblood.  She had a way with her words and body language that stirred his heart, and more then once he had to stop himself from daydreaming about the exotic ship captain.  Thane teased the young soldier, and the two were quickly growing to be fast friends, and constant companions on the journey.

Lain was miserable for much of the trip, she was never used to the rigors of travel by water, and she learned early on that she did not have the stomach for the travel.  In time she learned to cope, but it was a miserable first few days for the young night elf, and even more so as her hapless and foolish lowlander companion continued to swoon for the trashy and conniving saltblood harlot that paraded herself about as the ‘captain’.  It was enough to make her sick once more, and so she kept to herself, it was better that way.  Although she had come to enjoy making light of Dais and his foolishness, he was such a stupid and naïve human that he alternately entertained her and annoyed her immensely.

Another night fell on the eighth day of travel and the Radical Dream was sailing on the open waters of he Parthian Sea.  Lain was standing on the deck watching the dark waters, as the moon hung full in the air, content to be alone with her thoughts as a misty wind of salt washed over the deck.  There was so much water, it amazed her that such a thing could be, and yet here she was at sea, far from her ancestral lands of the Sildanyr Forests, and the brutal war that enveloped her people.  Unfurled in her hands was the sketch that Dais had made the first night they had met.

“Pardon Lain, perhaps you would enjoy the company of a tiefling?” Osan spoke softly as he walked towards the railing his conical wicker hat now pulled back to rest on his back, his prickly hair glistening in the moonlight, revealing his slim angular red face, and the various dark markings upon it.

“I don’t care,” she rolled her eyes, “what do you want?” as she tucked the parchment away.

“I only came to enjoy the moonlight, I find that the nighttime to be much more natural then the light,” the tiefling replied.

“Why aren’t you with the others?” Lain replied with little civility.

“Dais is sharing Captain Celeste’s bed, and Thane is hardly pleasant company.  The sailors are resting and only Hon is about, and he does not talk much to begin with,” Osan replied watching the waters of the sea.

Lain clenched her fists, “Oh…”

“Perhaps I am disturbing you, I apologize,” Osan bowed, and started to walk away.

“No stay, Osan.  I am not mad at you, I am not really mad at anyone, I guess,” she sighed, “well maybe one or two people,” she grinned.

“Dais does not know what he is getting into, if it makes you feel any better, he is swept up in the euphoria of the moment.  He is young, and inexperienced in the ways of the world, or the ways of dangerous women,” the tiefling smiled.

“Like I care about him, all he has brought me is trouble, and he cost me the biggest score of my life.”

“But you are still here,” Osan pointed out.

“I have my reasons,” she stammered.

“Excuses are not reasons.”

“Oh and what makes you so wise,” she quipped, “You act like you know me, well get a clue.  You don’t know anything about me.”

“True but I do know that the reason why you are staying, and the reason you are so angry right now, are both one and the same.  But as you said, I know nothing about you, I only know what I see,” Osan mused.

Lain went silent and turned to look out over the sea before furrowing her brow, “Do you see that light out there, it looks like it is moving…”

Osan turned his eyes to the sea, “I don’t see…”

“Incoming!  Incoming!” Hon shouted loudly from the crow’s nest.

Lain scowled, “I hate being right all the time.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 20, 2004)

*Chapter 4 - Part 5*

After several minutes the crew was assembled on the deck, although Dais and Captain Celeste were the last two to arrive and both looked a little disheveled.  Captain Celeste shouted to Hon, “What do you see?”

“I see a single ship, Captain, it looks deserted, just drifting on the waves, I can’t make out much more then that in this blasted moonlight!” Hon shouted back.

“Hmm, pull up alongside Gus, a drifting ship may have some extra loot to lace our pockets with,” the saltblood captain grinned.

“There could be people alive on that ship as well, that may need help,” Dais added.

Thane nodded, “There could be, but it looks like all life has abandoned this ship.  Perhaps we should not be so hasty to loot this ghost ship.”

“I am the Captain and I say we board it, lets not have me repeat myself,” Captain Celeste commanded, “Gus, you stay here.  Rat and Hon follow his lead, the rest of you come with me.”

The party gathered as the ship came into view, scrawled in Common on the side of the ship was the name, ‘Brinewolf’.  

Dais glanced to Captain Celeste, “Brinewolf?”

“Never heard of it, mate, but from the looks of it, looks like a mighty raucous occurred on this ship,” she gestured to the tattered sails and the state of disarray on the deck.

Lain paused for a moment, “I hear movement.”  She drew the scimitar she had claimed from the assassin and raised it to the ready.

“As do I,” Osan whispered, while Thane simply nodded in agreement.  

The door to the bottom hold of the Brinewolf burst open as raving hooting sailors rushed towards Captain Celeste and her crew.  The saltblood captain shouted loudly, “Aye mates time to earn yer keep!”  

The first of the crazed sailors leapt onto the Radical Dream only to meet the flashing blade of Lain as she tried to skewer the madman.  Her strike went wide, as her eyes met the crazed bloodshot eyes of the frenzied man.  Thane was quick to react by chanting quickly and invoking the divine strength of Alharra, adding her blessing to his companion’s resolve and prowess.

Dais though had better luck then Lain as he met a charging sailor with his shield and then cut the man down with a vicious strike from his longsword.  The sailor stumbled back in a gurgling scream, falling on his back.  Osan once again invoked the infernal gifts in his blood and wrapped his body in a protective field of arcane force.  He then drew his nunchaku and spun it skillfully as he ducked a clumsy rapier jab.

Captain Celeste hung back and intoned a soft slow song, with her rich sultry voice.  Her voice though was laced with arcane power; she finished the note by tossing a pinch of sand into the air.  The warrior facing Lain and three of his fellows succumbed to the enchanting tones of the song and collapsed into enchanted sleep.

Lain smirked, “Interesting trick…” she intoned as she parried another frenzied sailor with her scimitar.

Thane scowled, as he drew his heavy mace and waded into the melee, raising his shield, but his obvious lack of martial training was showing as he clumsily missed his target.  The sailor scowled and stabbed his blade into Thane’s thigh with a gleeful crazed toothless grin.

Thane shouted as he watched a whirling blade take the head of the crazed sailor.  He glanced over his shoulder to see Dais spinning about looking for more attackers.  The lowlander used his shield to great effect protecting himself from harm as two of the sailors tried to overwhelm the young soldier.  Spinning like a crimson whirlwind, Osan crashed into the sailor on Dais’ right, delivering a powerful stunning blow with his ebon handled nunchaku.

Lain maneuvered to Dais’ left bearing a nasty slash on her cheek, and chopped the other sailor down with a fierce strike into his vitals.  He collapsed in a spray of blood.  While Captain Celeste knocked an arrow to her shortbow and put the final standing sailor out of his misery.

Dais lowered his blade, and immediately turned to Lain, “Your hurt.”

“I will live, Thane, after your done healing yourself, could you find it in your divine wisdom to heal me?” Lain smirked as blood dribbled down her face.

“My pleasure,” Thane replied as he finished sealing the wound in his leg, “just a moment.”

Dais glanced and saw Captain Celeste preparing to ram her rapier through the neck of a sleeping sailor.  Horrified he flashed his blade quickly and knocked her blade aside off the mark.

“What are you doing?” Captain Celeste hissed.

“I can’t let you do that Ayala,” Dais replied keeping his blade raised, “they are no longer a threat, we need to tie them up and turn them over to the Ebernath guard upon our arrival.  I am sure villains such as this must be wanted by someone.  But I won’t let you just execute them in cold blood.”

Ayala fumed, “I told you call me Captain Celeste in public, first mate,” she narrowed her eyes but did not wish to cross swords with the larger and much more skilled lowlander soldier.  “Fine, Rat tie these cretins up tight, and its your head if one of them escapes!” she shrieked loudly, never taking her eyes off Dais.

Dais lowered his blade, “I am sorry Captain, but we can’t lower ourselves to their level, lest we become them.”

Lain smirked, her hand clenched tight around her scimitar, waiting to see if the saltblood would give her a reason to cut her down.  She sighed somewhat disappointed at how quickly it had diffused, but she knew she would have to keep an eye on the saltblood captain, for Dais’ sake.  The boy was a fool, and had just made an enemy without even realizing it.

Ayala lessened her anger and a smile formed across her lips, “Now that that is settled, we can set to looting the ship…”

“Captain, I see another light on the waters, and this be no ship!  My eyes must be playing tricks with me captain, but it looks like a glowing man walking on the waters of the sea!” Hon shouted down to the gathered crew.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

*Chapter 4 - Part 6*

The crew turned to the approaching light, as a soft moaning filtered out over the crashing of the waves.  The light moved swiftly over the water as if it floated, until it disappeared beneath the ship.  

A figure rose up through the deck, a ghostly pale blue image of a man.  He was of saltblood stock, and now that he stood amongst the crew, many more details came to light.  His clothes were of noble bearing, a rich crimson coat, over a thin white shirt and black breeches.  Over his feet were finely polished boots.  The right side of his face was rife with tattoos, tribal markings for the most part.  His hair was dark and curly, and the slight slant in his eyes gave him an exotic gaze, as he scanned the crew with his ebon eyes.  Around his neck he wore a gold chain, upon which a blue amulet hung.  The markings on the amulet marked the ghostly man as a worshipper of the Old Man of the Sea, an ancient spirit that was said to give favor to sailors in need.  In less savory circles the immortal was often referred to as the ‘Pirate God’.

The ghostly man smiled and bowed his head, speaking in accented Common, “Good evening to you all, Captain Ned Fletcher at your service.  The late Captain Ned Fletcher,” the spirit corrected himself.

Ayala gulped, “A spirit of the sea, this be a bad omen…”

“I assure you, I bring you a wondrous opportunity,” the spirit turned to Captain Celeste, “I was the master of the Stingray, never a finer ship sailed the waters,” he smiled wistfully.  “But now my fine ship flounders at the bottom of the sea, along with much of my crew.  We ran afoul of fish-men, blasted nasty creatures,” the spirit clenched his fist.

“That does not explain why you have come to haunt us, Captain Fletcher,” Thane questioned the floating spirit.

“Aye, well let me get right to the point then, shall I?  The Stingray was carrying a great treasure, when she met her fate at the bottom of the sea.  Chief amongst them was a gem called the Eye of the Sea Dragon, which I had sworn to return to the Temple of the Old Man of the Sea in Ebernath.  Until that oath is carried out I shall be cursed to wander this world for all eternity, mates.  In my current state, I can’t possibly retrieve the Eye on my own.  But with your help, I am sure we can retrieve the Eye and return it to Ebernath, what say you?”

Captain Celeste mulled over the request, “What other treasure besides this eye, are we looking at mate?”

“Whatever you can salvage from the Stingray is yours, all I care about is returning the Eye of the Sea Dragon to Ebernath where it belongs.  By the Old Man of the Sea, if you help me, it will be well worth your efforts, I was quite the privateer in my day, and liberated much booty from nefarious pirates,” the spirit grinned.

“Privateer?” Dais asked.

“A fancy way of saying pirate, mate,” Captain Celeste grinned, “my father Zanzibar Celeste was a ‘privateer’.”

“Captain Zanzibar Celeste?” the ghostly captain grinned wide, “then I am most fortunate, never a finer sailor sailed the waters then Captain Celeste.  The man is said to have wrestled the secrets of the sea from the Old Man himself.  Sailed to the edge of the world and back, and had a secret treasure cache so vast, one’s family could live in opulence for a hundred life times.”

“Wow your father sounds like quite the man,” Dais responded with a look of wonder.

“That was my father,” Captain Celeste, “no man could live up to his reputation, and many have died trying,” she shrugged, “Captain Ned Fletcher, we have ourselves an accord, lead the way to the Stingray!”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

*Chapter 5 - Part 1*

Dais and Ayala descended beneath the crystal clear waters, over the watery grave of the Stingray.  Finding the crash site was quite easy, with Captain Fletcher guiding them to a deserted island about two days travel outside Ebernath.  A volcano dominated the island, though the good late captain assured the crew it was inactive and dormant.  

Dais wore only his loose fitting gray breeches, and carried his dagger with him, feeling that his movements would be too restricted to use his customary longsword.  His chestnut brown hair floated in the water in his eyes, an he began to see the wisdom behind Ayala’s crimson bandana that held hr dark curly hair back from her tanned an tattooed face.  As Dais was finding out, Ayala had little modesty and he was not even sure that the garments Ayala wore could even be considered clothing, but they sufficed in making her look even more desirable then normal.  A distraction he wished he could avoid.

The Stingray itself looked remarkably intact despite the water damage that had begun to set, the ship had definitely been quite the ship.  The ship’s black and red flag waved in the water, and several schools of fish lazily darted about the ship moving with the slight current.  The sea floor was colorful and filled with several stretches of coral and seaweed that swayed in the currents like an otherworldly forest, streams of light filtering from above creating quite the backdrop.  Dais had to force himself to stay focused on the task at hand, not hard as he gazed at Ayala’s slim form gliding down towards the wreck of the Stingray.

Thankfully the still calm water, made it easier for the duo to see as they made their way to the captain’s cabin.  Following the directions of the late Captain Fletcher, the duo was supposed to find his cabin first and then search it for potions of water breathing to aid in hunting down the fish-men that brought the ship down.  Ayala glided quickly through the water but found that the lowlander was quite adept at swimming and she found herself admiring Dais’ movements in the water as he swam towards the door of the captain’s cabin, a dagger tucked into his breeches.

Ayala drifted in the water, as Dais worked to pull the door open.  She turned about in the water and noticed that the schools of the fish had drifted away and there was an eerie calm in the water that unnerved her.  She squinted her eyes as a silhouette formed amidst the seaweed, darting quickly in and out of the shadows.  She turned to tap on Dais bare shoulder, just as he wrenched the door off its hinges, twisting iron and splintering wood.  Dais glanced to Ayala and shrugged, as she pointed to the seaweed.  He squinted his eyes, straining to see and just shrugged.  Ayala scowled and looked back and saw nothing as well, she looked around quickly, and even more worried as she tried to make sense of what she thought she saw.

Dais turned away and swam into the cabin looking for the nautical map that covered the hidden chamber where the potions could be found.  Ayala shrugged and floated into the room, she glanced over her shoulder casually over her shoulder only to see a large darting shape with a single dorsal fin charging at her.  She swam aside quickly and cried loudly swallowing water in fear, as she tried to warn Dais.  

Dais turned only to feel the impact of the tiger shark into his chest knocking the air from his lungs as he struggled to reach for his dagger.  The shark slammed Dais through the wooden wall, but the lowlander recovered quickly from the blow and finally drew his dagger and spun away from the shark as it circled for another pass.  Several cuts on Dais’ back stung as the salt in the water danced over his now bleeding wounds, only adding to the ferocity of the shark as it darted for another pass!

Its mouth opened wide exposing several rows of jagged teeth, capable of rending flesh from bone, and maiming most normal men in a single bloody chomp.  Dais evaded the attack swimming back struggling for any air, and finding none as he tried to find which was up as the water fluttered and obscured his vision.  The shark sensing Dais’ confusion pressed the attack, and prepared to strike once more, when Ayala descended on the shark stabbing her rapier into its back, barely having enough strength to pierce its hide.

Dais spun and brought his dagger into the shark’s underbelly drawing another spray of blood into the water.  The shark thrashed and swam quickly upward dragging Dais with it.  The shark changed directions quickly, throwing the lowlander into a bed of swaying kelp, as he desperately searched for the surface.  Ayala kicked her feet and reached the surface breaking the surface with a deep breath as she looked around for the Radical Dream.

Dais caught sight of light and swam towards it quickly.  His mind burning with pain as he struggled to maintain his consciousness feeling pain course through his body in sharp waves of pain.  He crested the waves, and drew a deep haggard breath.  He glanced around and saw Ayala swimming towards the Radical Dream.  Once he aught another breath he started to swim towards it, only to see the tiger shark circle back beneath him and rush towards him.  He knew there was no way he could beat the shark back to the Radical Dream and dove under the water, as the shark charged once more.

He braced himself for the impact and tried to wrap his arms around the head of the shark, but the shark’ toothy maw was much larger then he expected and Dais watched in horror as the tiger shark clamped down on his left, rending flesh and chipping bone!  Dais used all his willpower not to scream and instead tried to focus on finding his dagger still imbedded in the shark’s flesh.  He reached out though the rushing water, blood, and obscuring bubbles and clamped his hand around the dagger’s hilt.  He ripped it free, as the tiger shark drug him deeper into the water.  He could feel his consciousness fading as he focused on one burning thought.

Dais gritted his teeth and jabbed the dagger into the shark’s flesh through the bottom of its head, and up into the predator’s brain.  He twisted the dagger with force and ripped more flesh, as the jaws relaxed and he slipped free into welcoming darkness and mind releasing peace…


----------



## The Axe (May 9, 2004)

*Just a...*

bump.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2004)

_*Side Story...*_*

Chapter 5 - Part 2*

She raised her longbow, and took careful aim as the small humanoid crept through the tangled brush, trying to remain hidden and failing as the lithe woman lined up her shot.  She let the arrow fly, and the aim was true as the goblin stumbled forward from the impact of the arrow, and then fell face down in the damp earth and brush.

Four days of hunting, to track these dangerous scout of the Winter Wolf.  The woman whistled as she settled into her hiding spot once more.  A whistle replied to her in the waning darkness as the sun slowly rose in the east and crept into the sky, its light peeking through the branches.

The woman opened her water skin and took a small draught of its cold contents as she brushed hr golden hair from her fair face.  Her forest green eyes scanned the dense forest for more of the scouts.  Her eyes caught the sight of her pet prowling through the trees, her friend, Ember a female wolf with an ebon coat and piercing gray eyes.  The wolf slinked through the trees, sniffing for more of the loathsome goblins as it made it way to the dead goblin laying face first in the damp soil; its black blood pooling around the wretched humanoid.  Its skin was a putrid mix of green and gray, and littered with scars and tribal tattoos.

The woman jumped when she heard a distant roar, followed by several shouts and the sound of combat, and metal upon metal.  She smirked and motioned for Ember to follow as she stood in a fluid motion and rushed towards the sounds o fighting, it was just like him to charge in head by himself without help.

She slid down a hill and rolled into the brush.  She rose to see a lithe lowlander dressed in a dark green cloak, that seemed to shift with the colors of the woods, as if to mask his presence as he whirled and spun, wielding a wicked double bladed sword, one end glowed with fire, while the other end had more subtle although quite lethal enchantments.

The woman sighed, “Ember, why do I even bother, I knew he would charge in without even trying to ask for help,” glancing to her wolf companion.  The wolf just shrugged in reply.

She focused on the vicious melee, already four goblin bodies lay on the ground bleeding from vicious wounds as the lithe human warrior spun, and parried attacks from two hobgoblins dressed in polished chainmail trying to flank and outmaneuver the lone human.  He ducked low to avoid a war hammer and ran the hobgoblin on his left through, and then simply reversed the motion stabbing the flaming end through the sole remaining hobgoblin.

He pulled his blade out and walked toward the woman, as both bodies collapsed to the ground.  He spun the double bladed sword with ease and smiled.  He glanced to where the woman was hiding, “They are all dead, the scouting party as much too weak, not a normal move for the Winter Wolf,” he spoke in perfect Anderlar.

The woman rose, “My thoughts exactly, Baile, not a single giant among them, I think this was a feint, or maybe just a test of our defenses.”

Baile nodded, as he pulled his hood back from his head, revealing shaggy dark hair, and stubble on his weathered chin.  His looks were rugged from many days and nights out under the stars and his eyes were dark and brooding, almost intense in nature.  He stopped right in front of the woman and spoke, “I know that look Julia; you think I should have told you first before I attacked.  I gauged the threat, they were conscripts at best.”

Julia rolled her eyes, “We are supposed to work together Baile, that is how a partnership…”

Baile cut her of with a deep kiss, “Yeah I know, lets strip the bodies for materials and return to the fort, and report in what we found.”

Julia sighed, “We don’t have much to report, Baile, just another small scouting party at best, maybe raiders at worst.  Besides that can’t be all of them,” she knelt down, “these tracks are much bigger they are…”

“Frost giant tracks,” Baile whispered, “he is hiding just across the clearing and three goblins have been circling around on us.  You can handle them, I will take the giant, when you finish with them, please oblige me with some help.”

Julia shrugged, “I will think about it,” as she knocked an arrow.  She turned and dashed behind a tree and motioned for Ember to flush out the stalking goblins.  The wolf howled as the goblins squealed from their hiding place.  Julia whipped around the tree and let an arrow fly, ducking behind the tree once more, already knowing the arrow found its mark.  In the distance she heard a gurgling, and the sounds of the goblins squealing as the wolf set upon them.

Baile rushed back down into the clearing, as the giant decided to reveal himself by tossing a boulder at the young lowlander ranger.  The fifteen foot tall giant lumbered out from behind the copse of trees hefting a mighty ice forged greataxe.  The blue skinned brut had long white straight hair, and wore a pelt of bear hides over iron chainmail, the standard of the Winter Wolf worked into the design of its armor.  Baile grinned as he spun his double bladed sword to the ready, the flaming end pointed towards the giant as it charged the ranger.

Baile rolled aside as the huge axe passed over his lithe frame.  He dashed quickly spinning the double bladed sword at the giant’s tendon, cleanly cutting it, causing the brute to collapse under its weight.  It bellowed loudly, as Baile jumped onto the creature’s chest and tried to plunge the flaming end of his blade into its neck but a single massive fist smashed into the young ranger sending him sprawling to the ground several feet away, his mind spinning from the blow.

Baile stumbled to his feet, as he heard Julia’s voice shout, and the squeals of the goblin and the howl of the wolf.  But dominating the sounds bouncing in his head, were the curses of the frost giant, as he continued to stumble in his blurred vision stupor.  The giant had struggled to his feet, using a thick tree to lean upon as it loomed over the confused and stunned ranger.  

Baile shook his head as he stumbled towards his double bladed sword stuck in the damp earth.  Julia though focused her eyes on giant, narrowing them as she took careful aim, and then let the arrow fly!  It stuck into the frost giant’s eye, causing it to recoil, and slip towards the ground on it back once more, with a thunderous sound.  Baile instinctively rolled forward and picked up his weapon in one smooth motion, his vision clearing.

Baile shouted, “Thanks Julia… now to finish this!”


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

*Baile (Male Lowlander Fighter 4/Ranger 3 Chaotic Good):* CR 7; STR 21, DEX 16, CON 12, INT 13, WIS 14, CHA 11; HD 4d10 plus 3d8 plus 7 (HP 59); BAB +7/+2; FORT +9, REF +8, WILL +7; AC 20 (+3 DEX, +1 Deflection, +6 Armor), Flat Footed 17, Touch 14; Initiative +3; Attack +14 melee (1d8+8 plus 1d6 fire and 1d8+5, 19-20/x2), +11 ranged (1d8 Longbow x3); Full Attack +12/+12/+7 melee, +11/+6 ranged; Move 30 feet; Skills- Climb (4) +9, Hide (6) +17/+15, Intimidate (4) +9, Knowledge Geography (4) +5, Knowledge Nature (6) +10, Listen (6) +8, Move Silently (4) +7/+5, Spot (10) +14, Survival (6) +12, Swim (4) +9, Tumble (10) +13/+11; Feats- Exotic Weapon Proficiency Two Bladed Sword, Combat Expertise, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus Two Bladed Sword, Two Weapon Defense, Improved Disarm, Power Attack, Track, Weapon Specialization Two Bladed Sword, Endurance; Languages- Common, Anderlar, Sylvan; Racial Talents- Fast Learner, Connected, Talent Skills (Knowledge Nature +3, Heal +3), Seaward; Racial Transformations- Hero’s Son, Roots in the Soil, Strength of Body, Mind, and Spirit; SQ- Favored Enemy Giant, Wild Empathy, Lowlander Traits; Legend Points- 2, Path of the Mighty (Diplomacy, Intimidate); Equipment- +1 Flaming Two-Bladed Sword (Flaming on one End), Elven Chainmail +1, Cloak of Elvenkind, 4 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds, Ring of Protection +1, Travel Clothes, Masterwork Longbow, 20 arrows, Dagger

_This is Dais brother, more will be revealed about him in due time..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

*Chapter 5 - Part 3*

Dais opened his eyes, and sat up quickly startling the normally unshakeable night elf.  She peered curiously at Dais, “I guess you are stronger then you look, and there just might be some merit to Thane’s faith.”

“Huh, what happened, I am not dead am I?” Dais replied with a serious look of worry.

“No, far from it, you killed the shark but you were almost drug to the deep, but the captain decided to not be a coward and swam back to get you, thankfully she is a stronger then she looks,” she smirked, “Thane had no healing magic left, and called upon his immortal directly, and channeled her divine power through him, and into your wounds.  By the way you looked a mess when the captain brought you aboard.”

“Wow I am sorry I missed it all,” Dais mused, instinctively looking to his arm, and seeing not a single scar he smiled, “I will have to thank Thane again for his help.”

Lain handed Dais a cup of water, “Drink, everyone is resting for now, Thane said he needs his spells, and the captain wants to make sure you are in tip top fighting condition.”

“Thanks,” Dais took the cup and drunk it down in two quick gulps before standing and stretching, “I feel great, actually.”

Lain smiled, “Well you are tougher then most lowlanders I have met, and strong as a bull.  But for a moment I was worried…”

“Really?” Dais sounded surprised.

“Yeah I thought you might die before you had a chance to repay me for my troubles,” she grinned as she opened the door.

“Thanks for caring,” Dais laughed.

“Just be sure to warn me before you do something incredibly stupid,” she said as she left the first mate’s cabin.

Despite the confusion and the attack by the shark, Ayala was able to grab the potions of water breathing that Captain Fletcher had promised would be in his cabin along with one hundred and fifty gold coins, quite a decent haul.  She of course would hold on to the booty till she could find a proper time to properly divide the treasure in an equitable manner, or so she claimed.

By the next morning the crew of the Radical Dream was ready to press on with the task at hand.  Captain Celeste was slightly unnerved that the ghost of Captain Fletcher had yet to return, but it was of little consequence now, she had made an accord with the spirit and she would see it through, unless a better opportunity came along.  Gus, Hon, and Rat stayed aboard the craft, while the rest drank the potions of water breathing and then descended to the wreckage of the Stingray.

This time Dais was armored and ready to face any dangers of the deep.  Lain seemed nervous under the water, while the rest of the crew managed well enough to the adjustment of breathing underwater with some relative ease.  Osan seemed to revel in the opportunity to see the wonders of the sea floor.

Ayala swam towards the captain’s cabin as the others followed, their weapons drawn the battle with the shark still fresh in their minds.  Just beneath the raised afterdeck a door hung open on slowly rusting hinges leading to the upper companionway.  On the right was the shattered remains of the door to the captain’ cabin and on the left the door to the officer’s cabin.  Debris floated in the water from the damage this area had suffered from the attack and the more recent battle with the shark.

Captain Celeste gestured for Dais to head don the stairs that sat in the middle of the upper companionway between the two doors.  Dais silently moves forward into the darker lower deck, his weapon ready for anything as he entered a large bay like deck where rows of ballistae sat pointing outward waiting for an enemy that truck without warning.  Large ballista bolts lay scattered about the floor, the deck was in a state of disarray.  

A soft glow in the far corner of the deck drew Dais attention and that of his companions as they followed him.  The ghostly form of Captain Fletcher floated over a body crushed by a ballista that had toppled and slid in the confusion of the vicious melee.

The Captain turned his head to the party, “Oh there you are,” his voice strangely unaffected by the water, “The sea-men stripped her clean, even took the bodies of my men.  Well most of the bodies,” he turned a forlorn look to the body crushed under the ballista.

“I have another boon to ask of you, I know we agreed on just the gem mate,” the ghost focused his gaze on Captain Celeste, “but I have no wish to linger here in these waters so far from my homeland.  If you would so oblige an old salty dog, I would be grateful if you could return my corpse to Seagarden,” the ghost finished.

Captain Celeste mulled over the words, “How much is it worth to you?” her voice gurgled in the water.

“Them creatures stripped my body of me effects mate,” Captain Fletcher replied sullenly, “I am good and dead bub, and if you can retrieve me effects they is yours.  What say you to that?”

“You have yourself an accord, children of the Dreaming Isles deserve to have their last wish honored,” Ayala gurgled once more.

Dais nodded, “This won’t be easy, but with some help, we should be able to handle it.”

“Aye,” the tiefling gurgled, as he moved to assist Dais.  Lain sighed and tried her to best to help as well, while Thane and Captain Celeste scanned the room for any more dangers, especially sharks.  The ballista slid off the crushed body of Captain Fletcher with a loud thump and crash as it tumbled over.

Captain Fletcher smiled, “Aye mates you done a good a thing, I owe you plenty for that favor, more then I can possibly share.”

Lain furrowed her brow, “Right,” she rolled her eyes and then turned her head quickly as a sound tickled her elfin ears.  She turned slowly towards the stairs leading down to the next deck as a warbled gibbering filled her sensitive ears.  “Silence…” she hissed to the others, “we are not alone!”

As Lain pointed to the stairs, three creatures swam up lazily into the hold.  There bodies were humanoid in shape and taught moist skin pulled tightly over muscle and bone.  Their eyes glowed a vicious yellow, and snarling mouths filled with black and yellow sharpened teeth, and a lolling black tongue.  The creatures fixed their gaze on Lain and her companions and rushed to attack jetting quickly through the water with their powerful legs and arms.

Lain unsheathed her scimitar as the first of the three creatures crashed into her trying to bite into her soft ebon flesh.  She rolled with the impact and used her scimitar to deflect the vicious and savage assault.  Dais was too slow as the second of these strange watery creatures bit into his neck with its black and yellow teeth, digging deep into his flesh.  For a moment he felt his muscles stiffen but he was able to fight off the feeling and draw his longsword and ready his shield as shook himself free of the savage unnatural creature.

Thane whirled on his heels and recognized the creatures for what they were, ghouls of the sea, the watery damned, undead corpses of vicious sailors and pirates who had been cursed by the Old Man of the Sea to linger forever beneath hi watery depths for all eternity.  Thane grimaced and raised his heavy mace over his head as he tried to strike the final advancing ghoul but the water ruined his aim as he missed and raised his shield to fend off the strike of the charging undead.

Osan kicks forward in a spring through the water and lands a vicious kick on the creature trying to rend poor Lain to bits.  The forceful blow sends the creature hurtling backwards into a ballista as it scrambled to reorient itself snarling.  The creature hissed, “You will suffer for that, tiefling… oh you will suffer…”

“What the hell are these things?” Lain shouted desperately as she lunged at the speaking ghoul.  Her blade sank into its cold damp flesh but it did not seem to mind the injury, as it grinned looking her in the eye.

Ayala stood her ground and began to sing, her voice rippling through the water in rushed yet soothing tones.  Her song gave courage and strength to her companions as she leveled her crossbow preparing to fire at the closest ghoul.  

Dais turned on the ghoul as it bared its blood stained teeth, he lashed forward with a vicious swing, nearly severing the creature’s left arm clean off as it stumbled back from the vicious blow.  The ghoul hissed and leapt forward once more, but Dais was ready and raised his shield against the clumsy attack as he pressed the attack.

The lowlander soldier wasted no time and ran the creature through with his blade, grabbing the damned creature by the neck and pushing it to the floor.  The glow in its eyes dimming as he stood over the twice dead corpse.  Dais glanced over his shoulder and saw Thane stumble backwards from the claws of the ghoul, but his effort was wasted as he tripped on a large ballista bolt on the floor and floundered to the ground right next to the corpse of Captain Fletcher.

Ayala released a bolt from her crossbow and caught the creature harrying Thane in the neck.  It looked up with a scowl, “Tsk, tsk wait your turn… I will feast on you soon,” the ghoul hissed. 

Ayala winked, “Oh you tease,” as she worked to reload her light crossbow.  But she relaxed her pose as the ghoul cocked its head in confusion, an expression that would be sealed on its face, as Dais’ blade severed its head with a skill strike.  He then helped Thane up, as he turned and glanced quizzically to Lain who laid face down in the floor, while Osan crouched next to her body with a whimsical smile.

Thane broke the silence as the three twice-dead ghouls floated in the watery hold, “Is he dead?” he said as he rushed to her side.

“No, she is alive, jut paralyzed it seems, she can’t move a muscle, the creature slashed her face and then she just fell over not moving.  It was the funniest thing I had ever seen, I would have stopped to laugh if my life had not been endanger at the moment,” the tiefling replied.

“So she is alive, how long will she be like that?” Dais replied.

“Too long,” Lain groaned as she rolled over, “if you ask me, and thanks for enjoying my plight, Osan.”

Thane smiled, “I am just glad you are alive, the Dawn-Bearer be praised for our success.”

Ayala shrugged, as she walked forward, “Well we lived, not that there was any doubt, but now what?”

Captain Fletcher rose up from the second lower deck, “There are holes in the bottom hold of the Stingray, looks like them dirty fishmen made their way in and out though them,” he says with a scowl.

Dais nodded, with a healthy smile of wonder, if only his brother Baile could see him now, a the bottom of the sea aiding the spirit of a privateer an hunting down mysterious fishmen.  It would be quite the tale, as long as he lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 23, 2004)

*Chapter 6 - Part 1*

Lain felt uneasy as she walked along the ocean floor, through the swaying fields of kelp as fish swam lazily by in large schools, shimmering from the sunlight above.  It was strange to breathe the water as easily as she could breathe air; it was both wondrous and terrifying at the same time.  The silly grin on Dais’ face annoyed her even more, he was actually enjoying this trip, and it was enough to make her want to slap him.  But she desisted there were other more pertinent dangers in the deep.

She shook her head to clear her thoughts and focused on the trail of refuse and coins that seemed to lead a path from the Stingray.  It was the only clue she had to track down the fishmen, thankfully one of her hidden talents she had learned in the forests in her youth was how to track prey, both natural and supernatural.  A skill that was being put to great use as she stalked the trail of coins and refuse.

Within an hour’s time she reached an underwater cave some ten feet above the sea floor shrouded by kelp, the trail came to an end at the base of the stone and rock face that extended in both directions for several hundreds of feet.  She waved for her companions to approach, and crouched in the kelp as they walked an circled the night elf scout.

She looked up to her companions, “The trail ends here, above us is a cave entrance,” she gurgled, “My best guess is that the cave may be their camp, we will need to tread carefully,” she warned.

Ayala smirked, “I always tread carefully.”

“Indeed,” Lain replied coolly, “Dais and I will take point, I have the keen eyes and ears, and he has the strength.”

Dais nodded, “I notice stuff too.”

“Sure you do, sure you do,” Lain countered.

“Hey I am not totally clueless!”

There was an odd silence in the group as the others just sort of smirked and tried to break into laughter.  Of course Lain failed and glided up towards the hole without another word, kicking her feet effortlessly against the salty water.  Dais grumbled as he scrambled up the incline his heavier scale mail armor weighing him down as he struggled to keep up with the nimble night elf.

She crouched right at the entrance and waved for Dais to be silent.  The lowlander soldier hunkered down as he scrambled up the incline.  Lain gritted her teeth hearing the sound of Dais’ armor and heavy footfalls as she trained her eyes on the two floating fishmen who were thankfully involved in their own deep discussion to notice his approach.

To call them fishmen was a misnomer, they had slim agile bodies of blue and green with fins on the legs and arms, and webbed feet with short-yellowed hook-like nails.  Their bodies were well muscled and their heads were almost shark-like with glinting yellow-white teeth flashing as the creatures spoke to each other.  Each held a trident of hardened coral, and wore harnesses carrying more of their gear and effects.  There eyes were predator like and darted back and forth as the two creatures spoke to each other in an animated motions and gurgling voices.

Dais whispered to Lain as best as he could in the salty waters, “I don’t see any more then two…”

Lain hissed, “I am sure there is more then two inside, these two must be sentries.”

“So what are we waiting for?”

“I would rather not face two, one could flee and alert the others, that is called worst case scenario, idiot,” she hissed once more.

“Oh, well then,” he motioned for the others to approach motioning for them to be silent.  He turned back to Lain, “So we wait for one to leave, and then attack?”

“Exactly,” she smiled, “wow Dais, you are learning,” she whispered softly.

“Stop treating me like an idiot,” he scowled as he waited for the others to approach.

“Well if you would stop acting like an idiot then I would-” she paused as a shadow loomed over the two.  Lain let out a quiet curse in her native tongue as she looked up into the eyes of the “fishman”.  It looked down with a look on its face that seemed to spell amusement before it started to raise its trident over its head.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2004)

*Chapter 6 - Part 2*

But luckily both Dais and Lain were quicker as the lowlander soldier hacked into its side and Lain slid her scimitar into its hardened underbelly.  Despite the thick skin, she slid her blade into the humanoid’s vitals.  It staggered back as Dai finished it with a quick slash that separated its head from its shoulders.  Murky blood filled the water as the creature drifted back from the duo.

Lain kept her scimitar drawn as she scanned for the second fishman, and scowled as she realized that it had probably fled to warn its brethren.  Surprise was lost but at least they still had their health, no thanks to Dais of course.

Osan swam up next to Lain, “Well that is one way to announce our arrival.”

“Hush you,” she spat.

Ayala had her rapier drawn as she swam up along side Dais.  Thane followed as quickly as he could as Captain Fletcher brought up the rear his glow having dimmed somewhat to aid the stealthy entry of his companions.  Ayala glanced to Captain Fletcher and spoke, “So is this one of those fishmen?”

“Aye it is mate, it is indeed one of them nefarious scalawags,” the spirit growled.

Lain turned from the discussion and watched the cave entrance as the hair on the back of her neck stood on end.  She raised her blade as four more murky shapes came into view, darting forward with great speed; more of the fishmen came into view as her eyes picked out their features.  Lain shouted a warning and then dove aside as one of the creatures tried to run her through with its hardened coral trident.

Lain had no more time to think of her friends as the creature lashed at her in a frenzy, it was a like maddened shark enraged by the blood in the water, gnashing its teeth as it tried to run the night elf through with several frenzied thrusts and swipes.  She tumbled back and forth looking for an opening as the humanoid backed her up against a wall and swam forward menacingly.

Lain glanced to her left for a moment to catch a glimpse of Dais fending off one of the fishmen while Ayala gurgled out a song, a song powered by the magical training in her voice.  Lain felt its energy wash through her, and she kicked off the wall moving upward right over the charging fishman and slashed her scimitar into its shoulder, the blade cut deep as the creature whirled in the water.  As she oriented herself in the water, she could already see the creature coming at her once more.  She turned to avoid the worst of the strike and felt white hot pain knife through her left arm as the trident struck home and drove her against the wall with a powerful slam knocking the water from her stomach.  The humanoid gnashed its teeth at Lain as she raised her scimitar to fend off the strike from the blood-frenzied humanoid.

The fishman twisted the trident and then pulled it free of her limb ripping flesh and sending more of her blood into the water.  Lain struggled to focus her eyes through the blood and the intense pain in her arm.  She had to focus on her enemy or it would be over for her, and if she could help it, dying in this place would not be her fate.

The humanoid was coming again, the bloody trident slamming into rock as Lain quickly ducked and stabbed her blade into the creature’s gullet.  She kicked forward and both her and the fishman tumbled back through the water spiraling as it raked at her with its claws and she tried to twist her blade free the creature.  The pain from her arm rippled through her limber frame as she finally freed herself from the creature in a bloody spray, ripping entrails from the creature as it slowly lapsed into death.

Lain staggered to her feet as she scanned the cave entrance for her companions.  Not too surprisingly Dais was still standing over two corpses of fishmen, and was menacing a third as it tried to rip spit Ayala on its trident.  For a moment Lain fought down the temptation to smile, and instead swam quickly towards Dais, trying to flank the creature and hopefully run it through in surprise.

As Lain swam towards her prey Osan fended off another quick jab by one of the still swimming fishmen.  The creature was nimble but between his innate infernal gifts and training he had avoided any serious injury, while gauging his opponent and hopefully buy some time for Thane to tend to Lain who out of the corner of his eye he could see needed some help.  But the quick thrust of the trident passing by his crimson face brought his attention back to the task at hand.  Thankfully the creature had left an opening its defense and Osan took it lashing out with a quick open palm strike to the chest, the water slowed his strike but his aim was true.  He focused his internal energies into the palm strike stunning the creature as he followed with a spinning kick, which looked even more graceful as he floated in the water, his foot crashing into the neck of the fishman with a thud sending it spinning away.

Osan moved forward to finish the creature, but slowed his movement as Dais cleaved the humanoid in half with one neat strike.  The cave entrance was still as the final fishman fell to the floor in two bloody halves, a look of shock and pain forever etched on its shark-like face.

Dais scowled, blood dribbling down his face from where a trident had glanced off his skull.  His armor was tinged with the black-red blood of the fishmen as she shook the visceral matter from his blade.  Ayala finished her song, as she swam lazily next to Dais, her eyes darting back and forth at the pale illumination from Captain Fletcher’s corpse.  Osan broke the silence, “I am not hurt, badly, Dais?”

Dais shrugged, “Its nothing that will kill me,” ignoring the throbbing pain in his head as best as he could.

Lain smirked her arm looking much better now that Thane had laid his curative magic upon it.  She rotated her arm, “It isn’t like he had much up there to damage anyways.”

Ayala ran her hands softly along Dais face and over his wound, “Don’t be so heartless, night elf.”

Lain narrowed her eyes ever so slightly at the words, “It was a joke, besides we are all fine and we should keep moving because we can’t give them time to regroup.”

Dais winced as Ayala gently prodded his injury, “It isn’t serious, but a few inches more and you would be quite dead,” the sultry saltblood crooned.

Dais answered by walking forward into the cave following Lain.  Ayala scowled as the others followed the night elf and the lowlander.  She sheathed her rapier and pulled out her light crossbow and swam after her companions, not wanting to let the lowlander or the night elf out of her sight for too long.  She saw the way that Lain looked at Dais, and the sly dirty looks that the night elf carefully tried to hide.  It was almost amusing how easy it was to toy with the two of them, and she had to smile inwardly at just how much she enjoyed the little game.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2004)

*Chapter 6 - Part 3*

She followed behind lazily breathing the water with little effort feeling the water fill into her lungs.  It was a strange feeling as she blinked her eyes trying to focus in the growing darkness, but it was becoming incredibly hard to see for her human eyes.  She hissed softly to Osan just in front of her, “I need light, I can’t see.”

Dais agreed, “Yeah, I am fumbling around in the dark here, it isn’t like we need to mask our presence.  Thane do you have any magic to light our path?”

Thane nodded and concentrated as he touched his hand to his medallion, a golden sphere with the face of a woman engraved into it.  He uttered a single word in Celestial, “Light,” and then touched his shield, causing a wash of golden light to filter through the cave, providing enough light for Ayala, Dais and himself to see.  Lain glanced to the light and sighed at the humans in her midst, somewhat amazed that their species had survived this long.

Dais smiled, “Thank you holy one,” he turned his attention to the path ahead and continued walking forward behind Lain who half swam and walk along the cave path.  The cave took a steep decline into a large circular chamber, where two more fishmen watched the path anxiously, obviously on alert.

Lain raised her hand and motioned for her companions to halt before the creatures could see them and tried to peer around the rocky outcropping she was using for cover to better see into the chamber pass the two sentries.  Within the chamber there was a purple hazy light illuminating the chamber and she could make out the shadowy silhouette of a figure looming within but the light and displacement of water made it hard to determine just what kind of figure it could be.  The obscuring effects of the water was really starting to grate on her nerves as she tucked her scimitar away and raised her shortbow, knocking an arrow.

The sentries were attentive but the slender night elf had ways of staying unseen and unheard from even the most skillful of eyes and ears.  She pressed her body low to the ground and crawled down slowly.   Barely disturbing the water around her as the sentries scanned the cave back and forth, as their gills rose and fell slowly in heart pounding anticipation.

Lain crawled up until she was within thirty feet of the room, allowing her a good vantage of the layout and its occupants.  The room was circular and lit by phosphorescent seaweed that swayed lazily in the current.  A single figure stood pensively in the center of the chamber.  Lain furrowed her brows in confusion as she focused her keen eyes on the strange feminine humanoid.  It looked like an elf with green-blue skin and green billowing hair framing a beautiful if sinister face wearing a rotted gown.

“Sea elves?” she mouthed curiously to no one in particular.

Lain glanced over her shoulder and saw her companions were poised for action, it was now or never and she raised her shortbow from her hidden spot in he shadows and let the arrow fly.  It caught one of the sentries right under its ‘chin’ and it collapsed gurgling blood and water as the second sentry shouted a warning and swam forward with powerful strokes towards Lain.

Lain kicked back and slung the bow as she tried to swim back towards her companions, though it was obvious that the fishman was much faster in his natural environment.  She slipped her dagger from her waist and twisted her body in the water evading the sentry’s trident and running her dagger across its chest in a spray of black-blood.  The slash ignited a blood frenzy in the creature as it backhanded Lain and sent her whirling into the cave wall nearly knocking her senseless.

Dais’ blade flashed into view just as the shark-like humanoid tried to sink its teeth into Lain.  He bashed his shield and knocked the creature back interposing himself between the frenzied warrior and Lain.

Lain cleared her eyes still grasping her dagger, “Thanks,” she muttered.

But Dais was fully focused on his foe as his blade moved in quick powerful strokes keeping the sentry on the defensive.  Lain pushed off from the wall and swam forward as a bolt flew under her towards the sentry catching it in the side.  She glanced quickly to see Ayala reloading her crossbow with a careful wink to the night elf, which only made Lain scowl as she turned to see Dais chop the creature down with a powerful blow laying the creature low.

Thane shouted a warning as the strange green maiden loomed in the entrance to the circular room.  Her eyes were narrowed as she began intricate movements with her hands, and individual fingers.  A shimmer of light pulsed in front of her as she raised her hand with a shrill cry, a bright lance of light flaring into the chamber.

Dais raised his shield as his vision went stark white, unable to see the young soldier flailed his arm about helplessly still holding his sword and shield tightly.  Lain stumbled as well as her eyes quickly readjusted to the flash of light, luckily Osan seemed unaffected as the tiefling monk swam forward and tackled the sea green elven seer.

The two fell back into the circular room, but the elven woman was more powerful then her supple frame had let on and she rolled back and pinned the monk to the ground with a toothy snarl, revealing several needle like teeth behind the gentle façade of her sea-blue pouting lips.  Osan screamed as the woman sank her teeth into his shoulder, the razor like teeth rending his crimson flesh with ease.  The flowing of the blood incited a frenzy in the elven-witch and she bit and tore at the tiefling’s flesh with a savage hunger.

Lain closed the distance in several strokes and stabbed her dagger into the elven-witch’s shoulder narrowly missing the neck, as she ripped the blade out and prepared a second strike.  The sea-witch shrieked and launched herself onto Lain, she caught the strike and clamped hr powerful hand around the raised hand holding the dagger as her second talon clenched tightly around the night elf’s neck.

Lain gurgled as she struggled to swallow water, “Bitch…”

“Suffer air breather, I don’t know how it is that you have come to my lair and disturbed my peace, but you will not have long to rue the choice of disturbing Mother Merrow’s lair,” the sea-witch snarled.

“Don’t… be… so…” Lain coughed trying to swallow, as her mind struggled against the inevitability of the growing darkness clouding her sight.

“Your suffering brings-” Mother Merrow’s gloating was cut short by a powerful strike to the back of her head.  She collapsed in a heap as Thane breathed heavily, holding his mace in a tight grip.

“I have to tend to the,” Thane’s voice showed a slight hint of disgust as he uttered the words, “tiefling.”

Lain nodded as she rubbed her neck and looked down to the sea-witch on the ground, with a sigh of relief, and then to her still stumbling companions with a mirthful smile.  But the smile grew into a grin as she began eyeing the trinkets and treasures strewn about the room, these fishmen and their sea-witch had been quite busy and very successful in gathering loot and precious riches.  Too bad she would have to share some of it…


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2004)

_Just updating the characters they gained another level, and are now about third level now, and moving along swimmingly, I will probably slow the level progression around five to six... we shall see I hope this is as fun for you as it is for me... next Chapter is already well under way _

*Dais (Male Lowlander Fighter 3 Neutral Good):* CR 3; STR 18, DEX 14, CON 16, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 12; HD 3d10 plus 9 (HP 35); BAB +3; FORT +5, REF +3, WILL +3; AC 17 (+2 DEX, +4 Armor, +1 Shield), Flat-Footed 15, Touch 12; Initiative +6; Attack +10 melee (Masterwork Longsword 1d8+4 19-20/x2), +6 ranged (Light Crossbow 1d8 19-20/x2); Move 20 ft.; Skills- Climb (6) +10/+5, Swim (6) +10, Craft Artwork (6) +6; Feats- Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus Longsword, Quick Draw, Power Attack, Cleave; Languages- Common, Anderlar; Racial Talents- Ironwall (Longsword, Spear, Light Crossbow), Seaward; Racial Transformations- Hero’s Son; SQ- Lowlander Traits; Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Masterwork Longsword, Light Crossbow, 20 bolts, Dagger, Scale Mail, Light Steel Shield, Uniform, Traveler’s Clothes, Backpack, 480 GP, Potion of Cure Light Wounds 

Brash young soldier from Ironwall, with an uncharted destiny and a penchant for meeting the wrong people at the right time.  He is a good person, and is naïve and wants to see the good in everyone, and is the most likely person to try and save an enemy, if only because there may be some good in that person.

Dais is average height and has a lean build with dark hair that touches his shoulders.  He has a young slim face, and strong gray eyes which burn with his youth and idealism.  He truly believes that good can triumph over all evils in the world.  His greatest dream is to become a hero like his brother Baile.

*Lain (Female Night Elf Rogue 1/Ranger 2 Chaotic Good):* CR 2; STR 12, DEX 18, CON 10, INT 16, WIS 14, CHA 10; HD 1d6 plus 2d8 (HP 18); BAB +2; FORT +3, REF +9, WILL +2; AC 16 (+4 DEX, +2 Armor), Flat-Footed 12, Touch 14; Initiative +4; Attack +3 melee (Scimitar 1d6+1 18-20/x2), +7 ranged (Masterwork Longbow 1d6 x3); Move 30 ft.; Skills- Balance (4) +8, Climb (4) +5, Decipher Script (4) +6, Disable Device (4) +6, Heal (3) +5, Hide (6) +12, Listen (6) +8, Move Silently (6) +12, Open Locks (4) +8, Sleight of Hand (4) +8, Spot (6) +8, Survival (6) +8; Feats- Stealthy, Track, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot; Languages- Common, Elven, Anderlar, Sylvan; Racial Talents- Unusual Stealth, Songs of Mending; Racial Transformations- Minor Spell Resistance; SQ- Night Elf Traits, SR 8, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Wild Empathy, Favored Enemy Evil Outsider +1, Archery Combat Style; Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Dagger, Masterwork Longbow, 20 arrows, Leather Armor, Backpack, Traveling Clothes, Thieves’ Tools, Scimitar, 590 GP 

Capricious, and dishonest, Lain lives her life on the edge.  A petty street thief, surviving off the scraps of the city, she has eked out a good living for herself far from the lands of her people.  She arrived in Seaward nearly fifteen years ago, fleeing persecution from the dawn elves.  She hates that her people are involved in a civil war and tries to steer clear of it, wishing that it would end so maybe one day she could go home, but until that time comes she just enjoys herself.

Lain has a lithe curvy build with smooth ebon skin and a bright smile.  Her eyes are silver just like the silken strands of her hair, which she wears short, around her face.  She usually carries a permanent smirk on her face, and is always dressed for mobility.

*Thane Madrigal (Male Trueborn Disciple 3 Lawful Good):* CR 3; STR 10, DEX 10, CON 16, INT 12, WIS 18, CHA 16; HD 3d8 plus 9 (HP 29); BAB +2; FORT +5, REF +1, WILL +7; AC 15 (+4 Armor, +1 Shield), Flat-Footed 15, Touch 10; Initiative +4; Attack +2 melee (Heavy Mace 1d8 x2), +1 ranged; Move 20 ft.; Skills- Concentration (6) +8, Diplomacy (4) +7, Heal (6) +10, Knowledge Religion (6) +7, Spellcraft (2) +3; Feats- Improved Initiative, Favored Disciple, Combat Casting; Languages- Common, King’s Tongue, Celestial; Racial Talents- Divine Mastery (Extra 1st and 2nd level spell slot); Racial Transformations- Divine Health; SQ- Trueborn Traits, Intercession 1/day, Divine Spells, Spell DC 14+Spell Level, Innate Spells (Light, Cure Light Wounds); Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Heavy Mace, Scale Mail, Light Wooden Shield, Disciple’s Robes, Divine Focus, Supplies, 367 GP, Scroll of Cure Light Wounds x2, Scroll of Cure Moderate Wounds

Spells Prepared- 0th (Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink); 1st (Bless, Magic Weapon, Shield of Faith, Protection From Evil); 2nd (Aid, Hold Person, Bull’s Strength) 

A pious disciple, Thane shows promise to his brethren, and favor of his chosen Immortal.  He is a gentle soul, and much prefers words to action, and is not the kind to embark on adventuring indeed, he is much happier in his enclave then traipsing about trying to right wrongs forcefully.  But it seems fate has a different path in mind for Thane.

Thane is short, and an unimposing figure.  He is bald, by choice, and wears a long dark robe.  He does not carry any weapons though he is trained in their use, he just does not travel about armed unless he must.  His eyes are dark and filled with wisdom, but he is not overly prideful, though he can be a coward at times.

*Osan Lightbane (Male Tiefling Monk 3 Lawful Neutral):* CR 3; STR 12, DEX 16, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 16, CHA 12; HD 3d8 plus 6 (HP 26); BAB +2; FORT +4, REF +6, WILL +6; AC 16 (+3 DEX, +3 WIS), Flat Footed 10, Touch 16; Initiative +3; Attack +4 melee (Masterwork Nunchaku 1d6+1 x2), +5 melee (Unarmed 1d6+1 x2), +5 ranged; Move 40 ft.; Skills- Balance (6) +13, Diplomacy (6) +11, Sense Motive (6) +9, Tumble (6) +9; Feats- Dodge, Stunning Fist, Deflect Arrows, Weapon Finesse Unarmed Combat; Languages- Common, Valhedrin, Sothren; Racial Talents- Infernal Gift I (Flare & Mage Armor 1 time per day), Prophetic Instinct; Racial Transformations- Tail; SQ- Tiefling Traits, Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike, Evasion, Still Mind; Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Masterwork Nunchaku, Red Fist Monk’s Humble Clothes, Wicker Hat, 306 GP, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2

Born in the desert of Zangala, Osan is an anomaly among the tieflings of the Dominion.  He was born into a wealthy merchant house, and was groomed to live in the lap of luxury but he did not excel in the arcane arts, and showed little if any hint of the infernal influence in his mindset or actions.  He was in short an embarrassment and a potential threat to the families continued status and prosperity.

At the age of fifteen, Osan was shipped off to a monastery deep in the desert away from the family to be forgotten.  It was the last time he would ever see his family, and his new life as a Monk of the Red Fist began.  A group of ascetics of Zangalan natives who found the tiefling in their midst an oddity, but their teachings welcomed all students and in time, he was fully accepted as a brother in the order.  Osan spent the rest of his youth at the order and learned their ways, and now travels to perhaps find meaning in his existence and perhaps make sense of why he was forsaken by his family.  He is tall for a tiefling and slim of build.  His face is angular with sharp slim black markings on his crimson red skin.  Two horns grow on his head, rolling back through his prickly dark hair, and his eyes are coal black.  He could be handsome, if eerie and very much touched with the infernal.  He dresses in the simple robes of the Red Fist, wears a conical wicker hat, and carries a well-crafted pair of nunchaku on his hip.

*Ayala Celeste (Female Saltblood Bard 3 Chaotic Neutral):* CR 3; STR 10, DEX 16, CON 12, INT 12, WIS 10, CHA 18; HD 3d6 plus 3 (HP 17); BAB +2; FORT +0, REF +6, WILL +3; AC 16 (+3 DEX, +3 Armor), Flat Footed 13, Touch 13; Initiative +7; Attack +3 melee (Rapier +1 1d6+1 18-20/x2), +6 ranged (Shortbow 1d6 x3); Move 30 ft.; Skills- Appraise (5) +6, Diplomacy (6) +10, Gather Information (4) +8, Knowledge Geography (5) +6, Knowledge History (5) +6, Perform Sing (6) +10, Profession Sailor (5) +5, Sleight of Hand (4) +7, Swim (4) +9, Use Magic Device (4) +8; Feats- Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Reload Light Crossbow; Languages- Common, Dorlian, Anderlar; Racial Talents- Boisterous, Danger Sense; Racial Transformations- Agile; SQ- Saltblood Traits, Bard Spells, Spell DC 14 + spell level, Bardic Knowledge +6, Bardic Music ( Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1, Inspire Competence); Legend Points- 0; Equipment- Masterwork Studded Leather, Shortbow, 20 arrows, Rapier +1, Buckler, Travel Supplies, Radical Dream (Her Father’s Ship), Pouch of Spell Components

Spells Known- 0th (3), Detect Magic, Know Direction, Ghost Sound, Message, Read Magic; 1st (2), Charm Person, Sleep, Cure Light Wounds

Ayala is the daughter of the daring and intrepid Zanzibar Celeste, a heroic sea captain from Seagarden and legendary explorer.  But that was years ago before her father a living legend, disappeared on the seas, leaving his family without a father, and her mother without her loving husband.  All that was found of him was his legendary ship the Radical Dream, sailing aimlessly along the waves, with no sign of her father.  Ayala took command of the ship and now runs a profitable merchant business with it, but wishes to one day perhaps see her own legend on the seas and perhaps find her father, if he still lives.

Ayala has a lithe curvaceous frame with exotic eyes, and pouting lips.  She is as beautiful as she is charismatic and charming. She dresses in a thin gauzy shirt, which leans off one shoulder, exposing her tanned and tattooed flesh, and she is very free with her desires and emotions and tends to act before she thinks.  She is not particularly moral, and seems to do as she wishes, and is not very consistent in her actions or emotions, and tends to be careless with others as well.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2004)

*Chapter 7 - Part 1*

Ebernath the city of the druids of the Panthic Order, perhaps the most powerful and influential order of magic in the known world.  Certainly the city literally pulsed with magical energy and life, and it was both an architectural wonder and bounty of life and beauty.  The sunlight shimmered over the ivory white towers of the Panthic Order, the golden light filtered down through the tall and bountiful green trees that shared the streets and skyline of the grand city.

The sight gave Lain pause as she recalled the hidden enclaves of the elves deep in the forests of Sildanyr.  The city smelled sweet and fresh, the streets and avenues were broad and clean, and it seemed that the people were as healthy and beautiful as the city itself.  It was truly a symbol of prosperity and power, and although many could attribute this to the spirit of the Anderland people; the lines of power certainly stemmed from the ivory towers that ringed the ancient city-state.

“Who knew men could build such things?” Lain mused as she lounged in her chair, she glanced to her company; the spectral form of Captain Fletcher and Thane.  

Thane listened as he tried to shave the stubble from his baldhead, keeping it smooth and unmarred.  He replied as he paused in his work, “Men are capable of many things, we are the builders of the world, and Alharra preaches that it will be men that will lead the world into prosperity.”

Captain Fletcher scoffed, “Do tell, holy one?”

Thane sighed, “I am not a holy one, only a simple disciple of the Dawn bearer.”

“Well you spout all that fancy talk about Alharra this, and Alharra that, you’re about drive me to my second death mate.  Don’t you disciples ever talk about anything else?” the ghostly saltblood chortled.

Thane made a sour face, “We students of Alharra attempt to transcend the simple desires of the flesh, and instead devote our lives to her scripture, to her journeys, and her will.”

Lain smiled, “I have to agree, you don’t speak much about yourself Thane, just about the all-consuming source of your devotion.  It can get a little dull,” she yawns mockingly.

“One, don’t you start,” he gestured to Lain, “and two, why are you still here Captain Fletcher, we got the Eye of the Sea Dragon back right?”

“Aye you did, but if you remember the accord, you promised to return it back to the Temple of the Old Man of the Sea here in Ebernath.  Once that is done, then we is square, and I can move on to whatever just rewards I have coming to me mate,” the ghost grinned.

“Oh, well where is Captain Celeste, so we can send you on your way,” Thane replied.

“Oh trying to get rid of me, already mate?” Captain Fletcher laughed, “do I scare you lad, don’t you worry being dead ain’t that much different then being alive.  Except I can sneak into the lady’s chambers unseen,” he raises a brow with a mischievous twinkle in his eyes.

Lain sighed, “Why am I not surprised.”

Thane turned a deep crimson pallor, “You would shame yourself, by doing such a thing,” he finally blurts out.  He clenched a fist, “Have you done this to Captain Celeste?  Tell me now!”

“Settle down Thane, it was a joke mate.  It sounds like you got a thing for the captain eh?  She is a right shiny, pretty pearl she is; too bad she is sharing the bed of your crony eh?” Captain Fletcher shrugged as he lounged in the chair.

Thane scowled and was about to reply, but the steamed look on Lain’s face stayed his words.  His face softened and he spoke calmly, “I will admit that she is intriguing, and I find her attractive physically but as a disciple of Alharra I have sworn myself to her cause.  Perhaps when I am worthy for a proper lady, the Dawn bearer shall guide me to her.  If it is meant to be then it shall be, but I shall not fixate on it.”

Lain nodded, “You place much faith in the Dawn bearer, I don’t know if I could do what you do.”

“Then I shall have faith for the both of us, and pray that with time and patience the Lady of the Dawn will bless us with our heart’s desire.”

The spirit rolled his eyes with a sigh, “No wonder you don’t have a woman.”


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2004)

*Chapter 7 - Part 2*

A gray rat scurried down the hall skirting closely to the shifting robes of the tall gaunt man pacing down the arched pathway.  He paused and raised a thin hand adorned with a single ring of gold, a sapphire shimmered in the sunlight filtering in from the stained glass roof overhead.  Showering the long hallway in a wash of iridescent colors.

To the untrained the door looked simply closed, but to the arcane vision of the gaunt man, strands of magic energy pulsed over the door in layers.  The gray rat sat up on its haunches and rubbed its whiskers quickly, waiting for its master to finish scanning the door.

The figure was satisfied that none of the defenses had been disturbed and opened the door with a wave of his hand.  He walked in, the rat scurrying after him, along the soft crimson carpet and up the wide squat oaken desk.  The door closed softly behind him with a soft click and he scanned the room with his arcane sight, picking out individual enchantments carefully placed, and several more wards intricately weaved into the magical tapestry of the chamber.

The man sauntered across the room and stared at his reflection in the mirror, a soft gray had set in just over the temples, marring his raven black hair that was cut short, and tapered along his slim skull.  His eyes were a steel-gray and his face was clean-shaven, and ridged with worn pale skin.  An amulet of silver with a single crimson stone hung around his thin neck, and a gold circlet adorned his head.  The man adjusted his collar, and clothes smoothing out the wrinkles as he casually attended to his effects.  The reflection in the mirror though revealed a second humanoid figure in the chamber, a gaunt towering figure of gray sinewy muscle, with large feathered wings protruding from its shoulders and sharp dagger-like talons adorning both four-fingered hands.  Its head was bulbous shaped, and a large hooked beak probed out from its hideous visage, just under its predator like green eyes.

The creature bowed with contempt in its eyes speaking in a coarse whisper, “Master Bloodwin, the shipment has arrived.  Captain Celeste awaits your presence.”

Master Bloodwin flicked lint from his shoulder, “We have a full accounting?”

“Yes, the cargo is accounted for,” the creature hissed, evil and malice seeping from its very skin like sweat.

“Then she shall be rewarded for her competence,” he replied with a flick of his wrist, as he preened himself carefully, “bring her into my audience and see to it, that my cargo is properly stored, Baathelmos.”

Baathelmos seethed at the mention of his true name, the towering demon glared down at the weak fleshy human with a burning scowl.  The room filled with palpable wickedness, visibly growing darker before the hulking infernal brute flashed from sight, following the bidding of his master.

The gray rat scampered about the desk in excitement, trying to do its best to not make a mess of his master’s sanctum.  The creature paused to twitch its whiskers in the air, feeding off the anticipation from his master.  The rat turned its head slowly as he watched his master saunter slowly out the room back into the long hallway, the door opening with ease.  

“Come Ithela, I am finished here,” Master Bloodwin spoke.

Ithela scampered off the desk and raced across the crimson carpet eager to please and follow his master.  The wizard knelt down and cupped the rat in his hands and placed it on his shoulder as he started to walk down the long hall towards the audience chamber of his estate.  The hallway did not exist in the physical reality it was but a mere pathway between two places, existing outside the normal bonds of reality.  The path between worlds connected his estate to one of the ivory towers of the Panthic Order, in particular it connected his personal sanctum with his office, and only his key provided him access to the path between worlds.  A novel discovery and application of his art that only hinted at his growing brilliance and power.  Power that his peers would soon learn to fear; it was a clever endeavor that brought a mirthful smile to the wizard's lips.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2004)

*Chapter 7 - Part 3*

“So what do you think, I mean it isn’t magical like your rapier, but it is finely crafted and of dwarf manufacture!” Dais marveled as he rested his hand on the pommel of his new masterwork blade.

Osan nodded his face shrouded by his large whicker conical hat.  He could barely suppress a smile at his companion’s joy.  But there was something in the air, a tingle of something vaguely familiar, something dark… something that hinted at the periphery of his conscious.  The cold vacuum of evil, a familiar if nauseating sensation seemed to fill the large parlor.

“That was really nice of Captain Fletcher to give up his enchanted blade to you,” Dais gestured to Ayala as she paced about the room admiring the various artifacts about the room.  The chamber was rectangular in shape and at the center was a fire pit, circled by smoothly cut stone dais.  Divans and sofas circled the fire pit, and the roof of the structure was made of glass allowing light to naturally filter into the chamber, lighting the whole room.  The heady smell of cinnamon incense filled the room and a cool breeze kept the room quite comfortable and pleasing.  The ambient buzz of magic was readily apparent in the chamber.

“Why he had no use for it anymore, he is dead, and I am still very much apart of the living,” she replied with a generous smile.

“Well of course, but I mean, it is an honor, right?” the lowlander questioned.

“I doubt she sees it as an honor, Dais,” Osan interrupted, “by right the blade is hers, she claimed it.  The privateer’s spirit has no claim to it, but it was a nice gesture, I will agree.”

“Okay,” Dais replies somewhat confused, but shrugs it off.   

“Dais you worry about the stupidest things,” Ayala whispered dancing her fingers over his muscular shoulder, “and yes I do like your sword,” she said with a flick of her tongue.

Dais smiled awkwardly, unsure of what to say.  Thankfully the moment was interrupted by the doors to the large chamber opening, as a tall gaunt man with graying hair standing in the doorway.  His steel gray eyes scanned the room in a casual glance as he walked into the chamber, his footsteps echoing off the marble floor as he walked into the room, a gray rat resting on his shoulder.  Draped over his shoulders was a crimson cape, immaculately placed over his silken black shirt.  A gold chain holding a red jewel, hung over his neck across his chest.  His black trousers were equally fine and well made and were snugly worked into his polished boots, a delicate shine gleaming back at the trio.

The man bowed his head, spreading his palms in a show of faith, as he raised his head he spoke, “The Green Man bless your travels.  Welcome Captain Celeste, I am pleased to see that you are well; I heard that your journey ran longer then expected.  Was their trouble?”

“Not at all Percival, bad weather, and a green crew, but nothing I would clarify as trouble.  But thankfully my competent First Mate,” she gestured to Dais, “learned quickly and was quite helpful in getting your cargo here intact.”

Percival turned his gaze to Dais, “Does this competent First Mate have a name?”

“Dais, son of Hunder of Ironwall, most honored one,” the young lowlander bowed.

“Honored one?” Ayala said aloud.

“He is a member of the Panthic Order, Captain,” Osan spoke from behind his obscuring wicker hat.

“Indeed I am,” Percival smiled at the tiefling’s comment, “I am a simple keeper of Lore and sage.  Although I practice the art, my focus is that of knowledge and academics.  But I ramble on about my own affairs.  Dais, son of Hunder, child of Ironwall I am honored as well.  Hunder’s exploits are well known to me.”

“You know my father?” Dais whispered in surprise.

“No, but I know of your father, of his exploits with the Griffon Company.  He was the wielder of Light’s Fang, a powerful enchanted blade created to protect the lands of Anderland.  I am surprised you did not know, lad,” the gentle wizard responded as he took a seat on a comfortable and plush divan.

“How do we even know that we are talking about the same Hunder?” Ayala rolled her eyes.

“Because this Hunder has two sons, Baile and Dais, and I am well acquainted with the elder of the two.  He has made the quite name for himself in the north in the service of Griffon Company.  I always wondered when the second son of this hero would set out on his own journey, and here he is before me.  But it is no surprise that perhaps you do not know much of your father’s exploits.  He retired from the Griffon Company years ago, and settled down outside of Ironwall last I had heard, trying to escape the legend he had become,” the wizard spoke.

“You seem to know much about my family, Honored One…” 

“I am a student of history and lore, son of Hunder.  I make it a point to study the great men and women of our age.  Your father was a great man, and his legend whether he likes it or not, will live on.  By that token I find it amusing that both of his son’s have taken up the sword and both seem bent on carving out their own names in the annals of history.  But how shall the world remember you, son of Hunder?  As a simple sword for hire, as a boy living in his father’s shadow, or as a legend?” Percival questioned.

“I don’t know…” Dais said weakly, “Why does it matter?”

“I see,” the wizard said sharply.

Ayala sighed, “Perhaps we can get down to business and speak of destiny another time, Percival?”

“Why of course,” the wizard’s eyes focused on Ayala, “what I promised I shall deliver with an extra bonus for your discretion.”

“That is much appreciated Percival, if you ever have need of a courier, remember that the Radical Dream is the swiftest ship on the sea.  I hope to do business with you in the future, Honored One,” she bowed.

“I look forward to enlisting your services Captain Celeste, well then now that we have business settled, perhaps son of Hunder you could spare a moment to indulge me a few words?” Percival reclined on his divan making himself quite comfortable, as his rat scurried about on the floor.

He waved off Osan and Ayala, “I would prefer to speak to your first mate alone good Captain, my servants outside will pay you, as we have discussed.  You are both excused.”

Ayala gave Osan a concerned look, but the stoic monk simply shrugged and walked to the door.  Ayala opened her mouth for a moment and then just followed, giving a second glance over her shoulder to Dais as he watched his companions go, and then turned his attention to Percival.

Once the door closed behind Ayala, Percival spoke, “So tell me, how is your father these days, son of Hunder?”

“He is well Honored One, he spends his days in the fields working the land, as his father did before him, and his father did before him.  He never seems to complain, despite the long and grueling hours he spends in the fields.  Perhaps he wishes to escape the nagging of my mother,” he laughs weakly, “but he works hard, and worked my brother and I as well.”

“So the great Hunder has become a simple farmer, a far cry from the hero of the war of the Goblin Marches.  His very name and sword struck fear into the hearts of the black creatures, and the giant skalds speak highly of his bloody campaigns against them.  Despite being a hated foe, he earned their respect and many I believe still mourn that nary a hero has reached his status that would b worth facing in combat.  Though your brother, Baile has gained in notoriety of late,” Percival replied smoothly.

“Aye, he has joined the Griffon Company,” Dais spoke in apparent reverence for his brother, “they say he is a terror to the forces of the Winter Wolf.  I pray that the spirits of Anderland guide him to glory, if I am half the man my brother is, I will be happy.”

Percival rose in a smooth motion, “It seems you have not embraced your destiny, son of Hunder.”

“Destiny?”

“The winds of fate tug at the lowliest of things, some in gentle nudges, others with gale like force.  Your bloodline is destined for great things; be it ill, or for good, you have the forces of destiny written upon your soul,” Percival explained with a wave of his hand.

“For ill?” Dais shook his head no, “like evil?  Never, if I have a destiny, that destiny will be one serving the good.”

“Indeed, I did not mean to presume that you would do ill, just that the possibility exists as it does for every man.  Indeed, your father would be proud.  Even if he wished for you to serve your life as a simple farmer or soldier, the winds of destiny have called you to a loftier path, son of Hunder,” the wizard clasped his hand on Dais’ shoulder.

“Thank you Honored One.”

“I have a feeling we will have meet again, and I hope by then you have an answer to my earlier question,” Percival walked towards the door of the chamber, Dais following in his footsteps, “all men make choices, son of Hunder, it is those choices that determine the legacy we shall leave.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2004)

*Chapter 7 - Part 4*

“So where is Dais?” Lain questioned as both Osan and Ayala sank into their respective chairs.

“We left him with a druid of the Panthic Order, he should be fine,” Ayala shrugged, “why does it matter to you, doesn’t he annoy you?”

“Sure, but you can’t leave Dais alone in the big city, he is liable to get himself killed with his naiveté.  If you had not noticed, he isn’t exactly sophisticated,” the night elf folded her arms across her bosom.

“He is fine, give the man some credit, has it ever occurred to you that he may just be able to handle himself without your help?” Ayala replied as she casually admired her enchanted blade.  She turned to Captain Fletcher’s spirit, “Besides we have other business to attend to.  Like returning that Eye to its rightful owners.”

Captain Fletcher smiled broadly, “Now that sounds like a right, proper course of action mates.”

Osan simply nodded.

Thane turned to Lain and shrugged, “I guess Dais can take care of himself, we should really try and find this temple of the Old Man of the Sea and return the Eye.  We had an accord, and I would feel much better to have this spirit on its way to its proper reward, whatever that may be,” he finished dubiously.

Lain was already walking to the door, “I am going to find Dais, meet you guys at the temple.  I just… I got a feeling that something isn’t right, I need to find him.”  With a wink to Thane she left the room, as the door closed quietly behind her exit.

Osan nodded, “For all the beauty of this city, there is a rotting cancer, a palpable force of evil festering in this city.”

“I reckon you would be quite acquainted with evil, tiefling,” Thane blurted out.

“I know evil, I have looked into the very eyes of the creatures of the pit.  I have felt the miasma of wickedness wash over my soul, seep into every pour, and corrupt the most pure of things.  I know evil, Thane,” the monk replied his face hidden under the brim of his conical whicker hat.

Thane listened and nodded, with a visible shiver.  Ayala spoke up, “Enough, I don’t care about evil, or cancer or whatever.  Lets go to this temple and see if we can’t get a reward for returning their precious stone.  The sooner we get this done, the sooner I can drown my sorrows in stiff drinks.”

“But that is not the way a proper lady-” Thane tried to say.

“Pike it, this lady likes her whiskey,” she says walking out the door.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2004)

*Chapter 7 - Part 5*

Dais sat on a low stone bench, a throng of humanity passing in front of the lowlander as he worked slowly at his sketches of the beautiful city-state of Ebernath.  The ivory towers ringing the city and the ancient trees that loomed over the domed and cleanly cut buildings, created a skyline that was unlike anything the young soldier had seen in all of his life.

Seagarden was a city of beauty, but Ebernath was simply another level of pristine perfection.  Even the apple he was feasting on, was sweeter and plumper then any he had ever tasted, or at least could remember.  The land was healthy, the city was both a work of architectural mastery, and natural wonder, and the people seemed to mirror the grand sight all around them.  The city was a paradise of colors, of sights, and scent that tickled and teased the various senses like a fickle lover.

“Sketching, sketching, sketching.  Always sketching, its like an obsession with you.”

“Hello Lain,” Dais said not even looking up, “why am I not surprised to see you.”

She kicked her foot onto the bench and leaned forward on the raised leg, “You are not surprised to see me?”

“Not really, I figured you would show up here, sooner then later.  It isn’t like I could hide from you, not that I was trying; it’s just nice to be alone every now and then, away from the constant chatter.  To think, and to sketch.”

Lain stepped up onto the bench in on easy motion and stretched with a cat-like yawn, “The constant chatter?” she gave Dais an incredulous look, “are you trying to say, that we annoy you?”

“No.”

“Then what are you saying?” she questioned.

“I am saying that sometimes I enjoy thinking, I may not be as smart as a night elf, but I like to think too.  Sometimes I have much to think about.  It’s not like you like to listen, unless you’re trying to insult me.  Which can be fun, and other times not so much,” the young ex-soldier shrugged.

“Oh boo-hoo,” she crouched down meeting his eyes, “cry me a river.  You think I frustrate you, well get a clue there human, you are not exactly easy to understand, or put up with.”

“Oh?”

“See now you’re playing dumb,” she threw up her hands in exasperation, “this is exactly what I am talking about.  What does she see in you anyways?”

“Are you trying to say I am not good enough for her?”

“No,” Lain sighed, she bit back her words, “it’s not that at all.  If anything she isn’t good enough for you, she is much too selfish for her own good.  We night elves have a saying, ‘that one should live first for their chosen heart, and second for their given heart’.  It means that when you choose your partner, you live for them first, they come first in all things, and your own needs become secondary.”

“I like that,” Dais smiled broadly, “do you believe it?”

“My mother and father believe, and they have been bonded partners for over a century of your human years.  So maybe I believe in that too…” she trailed off.

“Well Lain, I am sure that you will find your given heart, and I hope you have better luck then me.  Ayala is not my kind of woman despite her beauty, she is just well, selfish like you said.  That was one of the things I was thinking about,” he mused aloud.

“Really?”

Dais nodded in reply, “So speaking of her, where is she?”

“Oh, I almost forgot they went to the temple of the Old Man of the Sea to return that Eye we found,” she sighed, “another priceless artifact slips through my grasp.  I am beginning to think this is the start of a disturbing trend.”

“Well we better get going,” he stood, “I would not want to miss that, I am sure Captain Fletcher would be most grateful for our help.”

Lain cracked a wry grin, already forgetting the bad feeling she had felt in the pit of her stomach.  A wave of relief flooded her, as she walked and talked with Dais on the way to the temple.  Despite the frustration, somewhere deep inside, the naïve lowlander was beginning to grow on the night elf, perhaps more then she had earlier realized.


----------

